# Mehr und Mehr Neulinge kommen zu Warhammer



## Kadavaa (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo Warhammer Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin auf dem Server Erengrad auf der Destroseite beheimatet und stelle in letzter Zeit vermehrt fest, daß immer mehr Spieler mit Warhammer anfangen. Viele kommen von WoW wie ich selbst seid WoW Patch 3.1 (auf die Gründe warum jetzt Warhammer und nicht mehr WoW gehe ich hier nicht ein, dafür gibts genug andere Beitrage, Stichwort Casual reicht wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Was mich jetzt mal brennend interessiert wie eure Erfahrungen auf den Servern sind, ob es im Moment verstärkt viele Neuanfänger und Reloader gibt und wenn ja von woher sie kommen, also wo sie vorher ihre virtuellen Schlachten geschlagen haben, bzw warum ihr jetzt mit Warhammer anfangt???

Danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Berichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gruss an die Gilde Unikum und an die Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malorus (10. Juli 2009)

ich persönlich habe auch wieder mit warhammer angefangen, dies hat 2 gründe. der erste ist , dass mich wow nach 4 jahren spielen einfach nicht mehr besonders anspricht und der zweite , dass ex war spieler eine e mail mit 10 tagen gratis bekommen haben.
ich denke der 2. ist der hauptgrund wieso plötzlich so viele neulinge da sind. wie lange dies jedoch anhält ist fraglich.


----------



## oneq (10. Juli 2009)

Die 10 Tage gratis sehe ich nicht unbedingt als Grund, da der Trend der Neuanfänge schon ein bisschen länger zurückreicht, als nur die letzten beiden Tage.
Habe ebenfalls vor einem knappen Monat auf Order-Seite auf Erengard angefange, nach langen Jahren des WoW-Spielens.
Gereizt hat mich an War, dass zumindest der Anspruch besteht hochklassiges TEAM-PvP zu machen. Und eben dieses Gruppenspiel im PvP hat mich weg von WoW gelotst und hin zu War, wo man im PvP, zumindest im oRvR nur in größeren Gruppen überleben, bzw. was bewegen kann.


----------



## Fogbob (10. Juli 2009)

War bei mir genauso wie bei Malorus!
Die 10 Tage haben mich doch verlocken können wieder mal reinzuschauen. Ich denke ich werde es zur Ablenkung bis spielen, bis Aion erscheint. Es werden viele bestimmt genauso machen, von daher denke ich dass es dann auch schnell wieder abnehmen wird!

Gruß Fog


----------



## Teal (10. Juli 2009)

Nicht nur auf den Servern, sondern auch hier im Forum merkt man es schon deutlich, dass wirder mehr Leute anfangen WAR zu spielen. Bisher habe ich aber einen durchweg positiven Eindruck. Das Hauptproblem liegt meiner Meinung nach an der WoW-Prägung des Genres und daran, dass viele alte Gewohnheiten mit zu Warhammer übernommen werden, anstatt diese über Bord zu werfen. 

Stichworte: 
- möglichst schnell Max-LVL
- Items (Setgegenstände)
- PvP (RvR) nur mit besondere Skillungen möglich
- Der Sinn und Zweck von PvP im Endgame (=> "Was bringt mir das?")
usw.

Kann darum jedem Neuling nur raten: Vergesst mal, was Ihr in anderen Spielen so alles beachten musstet und spielt WAR einfach weil es Euch Spaß macht! Die Nettiquette könnt Ihr dabei allerdings trotzdem beachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadavaa (10. Juli 2009)

Freut mich zu hören bisher. Vor allem das auch viele Reloaden. Wenn jetzt noch der Hauptknackpunkt behoben wird, sprich der Balance Patch bald kommen wird, könnte es dann wohl durchaus sein das die Abozahlen wieder steigen werden......oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Görms (10. Juli 2009)

der Schäfer wird nicht alle verlorenen Tiere zurück ins Gehege führen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (10. Juli 2009)

Immerhin hat er dafür einige Wölfe im Schafspelz angelockt.


----------



## Rungor (10. Juli 2009)

also ich spiele jetzt meine 10 tage gratis...danach bin ich wieder weg ...
gründe warum ich nicht weiter spiele?
1) ruckelt immer noch bei 30vs30 wo es bei der grafik eigentlich flüssig laufen sollte
2) man bleibt noch immer in zäunen usw. hängen
3) man wird immer noch weg gebombt
4) bis auf den charakter hat nichts dynamische schatten...sondern maximal nen kreis unter sich....


----------



## fripon (10. Juli 2009)

Naja...

Ich glaube ich schau auch mal wieder rein.

Mit meinen neuem System sollte das Spiel wohl endlich "gut" laufen ~.~


----------



## Dragonheart213 (10. Juli 2009)

> also ich spiele jetzt meine 10 tage gratis...danach bin ich wieder weg ...


Warum hörst du nich jetzts chon auf?
gründe warum ich nicht weiter spiele?





> 1) ruckelt immer noch bei 30vs30 wo es bei der grafik eigentlich flüssig laufen sollte


Was hat das mit der Grafik zu tun? Warhammer hat keine Perfomancefordernde Grafik, schuld am Ruckeln ist oft der Ramspeicher, unter 4GB ist's nämlich schlecht für War





> 2) man bleibt noch immer in zäunen usw. hängen


Das liegt an der Kollisionsabfrage, und leicht ändern lässt sich das auch nicht, aber Sachen ausziehen hilft, wenn man nicht durch die automatische Funktion vorgesetzt wird. Und selbst dann kann man noch /feststecken eingeben


> 3) man wird immer noch weg gebombt


Deswegen warten so viele auf den Balance Patch





> 4) bis auf den charakter hat nichts dynamische schatten...sondern maximal nen kreis unter sich....


Aber über Grafik meckern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dynamische Schaten sind so ziemlich der Perfomancekiller Nummer 1, und selbst wenn dein System dann noch flüssig lauft, muss die Grafikkarte und der Kühler mehr arbeiten, was einen höheren Stromverbrauch bedeutet. Aber du hast natürlich recht, im RvR ist es enorm wichtig dass man in der Hektik durch die Dynamischen Schatten beruhigt wird, die bemerkt man da natürlich so deutlich


----------



## Kakerlakchen (10. Juli 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Stichworte:
> - möglichst schnell Max-LVL



das hat mich letztens grad wieder verwundert.. wo ein trialmember unserer Gilde plötzlich geleavet hatte, weil ihn niemand ziehen wollte beim leveln..

Ich finde den weg zu stufe 40 fast interessanter als das endgame... im endgame ists im mom eh nur noch das selbe.. was mich besonders stört ist das zonenlock geleeche. nichtmal mehr ne Festung kann man angreifen, da die meisten lieber zum nächsten lock fliegen statt anzugreifen :/


----------



## xerkxes (10. Juli 2009)

Ich (40er) wurde heut von einem lowie gefragt ob ich ihnen helfe ein bo im Chaos/Imp-T1 zu nehmen. Er hatte wohl vom Hühnchen noch nichts gehört.


----------



## butathyst (10. Juli 2009)

Die starke Vereinfachung von WoW bringt sicherlich ein paar neue Kunden zu GOA/Mythic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (10. Juli 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich (40er) wurde heut von einem lowie gefragt ob ich ihnen helfe ein bo im Chaos/Imp-T1 zu nehmen. Er hatte wohl vom Hühnchen noch nichts gehört.


Und das ist auch gut so! Diese nervige Zieherei ist ohnehin total fehl am Platz. Lieber erstellt man sich einen neuen Twink und zieht mit dem in die (Low-Level-)Schlacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (10. Juli 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> also ich spiele jetzt meine 10 tage gratis...danach bin ich wieder weg ...
> gründe warum ich nicht weiter spiele?
> 1) ruckelt immer noch bei 30vs30 wo es bei der grafik eigentlich flüssig laufen sollte



Tja, bei mir gehts mit nem Mittelmaß PC auch bei 100vs100 noch flüssig. irgendwas scheinst du Falsch zu machen. Gibt ja genug belege, das WAR gar nciht so Hardware hungrig ist.


> 2) man bleibt noch immer in zäunen usw. hängen


Siehst du, das Problem hab ich seit 3.1 gar ned mehr und ich bein notorischer Explorer (und somit auch durch die Gegend Springer). Derzeit wird man eigentlich über alle Hindernisse drüber gehoben oder man springt nach ner kurzen Klemme besonders hoch. Kann natürlich sein, das die neue Kollision noch nicht in einer WAR Demo vorhanden sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> 3) man wird immer noch weg gebombt


Balance Patch geht bald auf PTR und dann live, vermutlich noch diesen Monat


> 4) bis auf den charakter hat nichts dynamische schatten...sondern maximal nen kreis unter sich....


Man sollte lieber so ne Schattenenginge wie WoW bringen, wo man auf maximal selbst neueste Toprechen in die Knie zwingt? Ne danke, von mir aus könnten auch alles blob Schatten sein. Sieht auch schöner aus, als die Scherenschnitte, die durch die Welt striefen. mal abgesehen das die Berechnung meist Mist ist (ich sag nur: steh mal in WoW auf nem Berg. Dein Schatten ist auf dem boden... aber ach, der Berg hat scheinbar gar keinen Schatten)

Naja, bb in ein paar Tagen

@topic: hab letztens auch mal wieder getwinkt und muss sagen, dass T1 Erengrad gut gefüllt ist. Auch die Threads und Aktivität in diesem Forum zeigen einiges. Auf jedenfall ein guter Schritt für WAR, nach dem Balance Patch gehts hoffentlich noch besser


----------



## Gabal (10. Juli 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem liegt meiner Meinung nach an der WoW-Prägung des Genres und daran, dass viele alte Gewohnheiten mit zu Warhammer übernommen werden, anstatt diese über Bord zu werfen.
> 
> Stichworte:
> - möglichst schnell Max-LVL
> ...



Oh wie Recht du hast. Klar an jedem Spiel gibts immer was zu meckern. Aber dder Grund warum ich immernoch WAR spiele ist ein anderer als warum ich damals immernoch WOW gespielt habe. Bei WOW wars einfach die gewohnheit bei WAR ist es definitiv Spass und zwar ne Menge. 

Meine ersten zwei Monate in WAR sahen so aus: 

Erstmal alle Charaktäre auf 11 gespielt um die Unterschiede kennenzulernen
Danach habe ich mich dann entschieden. Trotzdem habe ich einige Klassen doppelt, weil ich einfach in jedem T-Bereich gerne 
einen Charakter habe. Mir macht das nach wie vor Spass, trotz eines Rang 24 Maschinisten noch auf meinen 14er Erzmagier umzuloggen, weil im T2 grade mehr los ist.


----------



## Adalfried (10. Juli 2009)

Naja ich hatte mal vor Wochen wieder War probiert. Es ist aber nichts anders als WOW oder sowas. Zergen und BGs und das Open RVR ist immer das selbe. Finde es immernoch langweilig.

Die Landschaften sehen nicht toll aus und als Hochelf sollte man die Quest garnicht erst verstehen. Auch die Zonen der HE darf man sich nicht anschauen, aber GW ist wahrscheinlich egal wie sehr Mythic die Lore zerstört hat. Die haben das Imperium komplett Englisch benannt, wenn man englisch zockt. Aber die Gegenstände sind dann wieder deutsch, weil man auf einem deutschen Server spielt. Net mal Zeit für Anständige Sprachpakette hatten sie und das Imperium hat deutsche Namen. Selbst im englischen sind viele deutsche Namen im Warhammer Universium. 
Dazu kommt das Warhammer Online viel zu stark Itemlastig ist gegen Ende und auch sehr farm lastig. Ich meine man muss ewig farmen eh man Renownrank hoch bekommt und das immer wieder mit SZens oder im Open RVR. Auch viele Ideen sind schlecht umgesetzt. Das Open RVR ist nur Zonenlock. Es gibt also nichts worum man kämpft. In PQs tötet man wichtige Helden und Kommandanten der Warhammerwelt und im Open RVR, dem Kern des spiels haut man sich gegenseitig um Wertlose Burgen und Namenlose Keeplords. 
Die Zwerge sehen sehr schön aus, die Orks und Goblins sind hübsch gemacht. Die Imperiumsanhänger sehen cool aus und das Chaos ganz nett. Aber für die Elfen war keine Zeit. Die sehen mehr als schlecht aus und alle gleich. Weiße Löwen werden als "Starke und Kräftige" Elfen beschrieben. Sind aber genau so gebaut, wie der Erzmagier ... der ja sportlich ne Kanone ist ... .

Die Grafik bietet auch kaum wsa tolles. Man kann wenig Einstellen um Leistung zu bekommen. Schatten gibt es nicht und damit wirken Gebäude und die Welt völlig Lieblos. Die Hauptstädte fehlen immernoch und die beiden die da sind ... naja sehen zu einem net soo toll aus und zum anderen sau klein für Hauptstädte. Andere wichtige Orte sind entweder nur Häuser mit Mauern und Bäumchen oder sind PQs ... der Weiße Turm zum Beispiel ist eine PQ aber ne Dunkelelfen Burg ist eine Festung mittem im Hochelfen Gebiet ... ja passt perfekt. Weiße Turm ist unwichtig und keine Festung. Aber die Dunkelelfen bauen Festungen ohne Probleme, mit Mauern Soldaten einfach so. Einige Lore Helden tauchen garnicht erst auf. 
Im Open RVR Gebieten selbst gibt es nichts zu finden, außer bissel Einträge für das Tome. Aber ansich gibt es nichts dort zu finden. Keine NSC die was können, keine besonderen ORte, keine besondren BOs die was bringe, keine Wertvollen Burgen oder Legendäre Orten. Alle T Gebiete sind gleich gemacht und dennoch unterschiedlich. Aber dabei so, dass es nach nichts besonderes ausschaut und auch nicht interessant gemacht ist. Also mal ein BO was sich verteidigt oder ein BO was Bonis gibt solange man es kontrolliert oder das man aktivieren kann oder das einen neue Opitonen freischaltet, NSC heraufbeschwört, PQs startet. Nein die BOs eintscheiden über die Wachen vor der Burg ... mehr nicht und auch nicht weniger. Wenn man es hat 15 Minuten warten. Aber beim Open RVR sind die Burgen sofort erobert und neu bemannt und die Kiste kann man natürlich nur in wenigen Minuten looten ... tolle Idee.

Weiß nicht finde das ganze Konzept nicht schön und daran haben sie nichts geändert. Sie haben es nicht mal gepackt den AE Einzudämmen und den Langweiligen CC, denn sie nie ins Spiel bringen wollten, zu schwächen. Das kann doch net Monate dauern? Wichtiger war auf einmal keine neue Haupstadt ... nein unwichtige PVE Zone ... in einem RVR Megamassenschlachten Spiel, wo man epische Schlachten erlebt .... was ist am Boss farmen episch? Das hat man bei WOW, Guild Wars, AoC, Herr der Ringe, Everquest, Browsergames etc. auch.

Die NEulinge sind meisten Leute, die einfach noch mal reinschnuppern wegen diesen 10 Tagen da und damit bleibt es dass auch. Paar bleiben, aber die meisten werden gehen.


----------



## Kadavaa (10. Juli 2009)

Also was die Hardware anforderungen betrifft so ist meiner Meinung nach die Grafikkarte der größte Knackpunkt, dicht gefolgt vom Ram und dem Prozessor.....klar Games wie WoW sind deswegen Massentauglich weil sie auch mit älteren Rechner akzeptabel laufen. Was mich ein bissl stört sind immer die Aussagen Warhammer ist schlecht weil Grafik mies blablabla.....was soll es erstmal geben wenn Aion kommt...ist das Game dann noch mieser weil es harte  Hardwareanforderungen hat...wahrscheinlich!!!

Wahrscheinlich wird es ebenfalls von vielen down gemacht weil die Heimrechner es nicht packen!!!! Die Grafik von WoW ist ebend alt und kein Standart mehr......investiert ein paar Krücken in euren Rechner und schon sieht die virtuelle Welt gleich ganz anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Rungor (10. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Tja, bei mir gehts mit nem Mittelmaß PC auch bei 100vs100 noch flüssig. irgendwas scheinst du Falsch zu machen. Gibt ja genug belege, das WAR gar nciht so Hardware hungrig ist.
> 
> Man sollte lieber so ne Schattenenginge wie WoW bringen, wo man auf maximal selbst neueste Toprechen in die Knie zwingt? Ne danke, von mir aus könnten auch alles blob Schatten sein. Sieht auch schöner aus, als die Scherenschnitte, die durch die Welt striefen. mal abgesehen das die Berechnung meist Mist ist (ich sag nur: steh mal in WoW auf nem Berg. Dein Schatten ist auf dem boden... aber ach, der Berg hat scheinbar gar keinen Schatten)



1) leider gibt es auch genug "Gegenbelege" ... naja...und bei AoC läufts bei 30vs30 auf flüssig...also kann ich wohl nichts falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quad Core 2,6 GhZ
9600M GT (OC)
6GB RAM
naja hab mich heute nachmittag hingesetzt und ein bischen aufgeräumt/defragmentiert...jetzt läuft es wieder ...(aber das die engine von WAR gut ist kann mir keiner einreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
edit: so oft pc aufräumen musste ich bisher noch wegen keinem spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) die Schattenengine von WoW ist crap...( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wie das ganze restliche spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ...dein beispiel vom berg => ist bei WAR genauso der fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber eigentlich gehört das hier gar nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wünsche allen neuligen viel spaß und hoffe euch liegt WAR mehr als mir ...


*vermisst DaoC schlachten :'(*


----------



## Gabal (10. Juli 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Selbst im englischen sind viele deutsche Namen im Warhammer Universium.



Schonmal überlegt, dass das gewollt ist? Auch wir deutschen haben eine Kultur. Im Mittelalter gab es Herzoge und Könige. Wir haben Burgen und Schlösser. Das in Altdorf ein König Karl Franz steht empfinde ich persönlich eher als Ehre als als Fehler.

Deine Meinung dazu würde mich interessieren.


----------



## wicked_Shaman (10. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch ein WAR Neuling und fang gerade mit dem Spiel an. Habe ne lange Zeit WoW gespielt aber immer wieder mit kleineren Pausen...nun aber WoW total an den Nagel gehängt^^ Nicht dass es schlecht wäre sondern nur weil ich alles gesehen hab was ich sehen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warhammer bietet mir einfach gerade den meisten Spaß weil es für mich totales Neuland ist und einfach nur nen heiden Fun macht =) Ich brauch keine 20Millionen Community^^ 200.000 Leute reichen mir da auch oder wieviel auch immer WAR zocken(werden doch wohl mehr sein xD)

Naja wo ich mich aber ein wenig aufrege ist dass mein kotiger Rechner das SPiel nicht immer packt. Meine G15 zeigt mir dauernd ne Prozessorauslastun von 70-95% an und der Ram liegt auch im mittleren 80er bereich XD hoffe ich schaff das noch mit ein paar Einstellungen zu ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treni (10. Juli 2009)

Kadavaa schrieb:


> Hallo Warhammer Community
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




meine freundin und ich habens auch gekauft vor einer woche und sind gestern zu aoc umgestiegen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (10. Juli 2009)

Malorus schrieb:


> ich persönlich habe auch wieder mit warhammer angefangen, dies hat 2 gründe. der erste ist , dass mich wow nach 4 jahren spielen einfach nicht mehr besonders anspricht und der zweite , dass ex war spieler eine e mail mit 10 tagen gratis bekommen haben.
> ich denke der 2. ist der hauptgrund wieso plötzlich so viele neulinge da sind. wie lange dies jedoch anhält ist fraglich.




das selbe bei mir ; )

wollte nach der gamcard von WoW eh mal wieder War anschauen und da kam die e-mail genau passend.
bin auch selber noch ein niedriger 13 Hexenjäger aber dennoch ist das PvP in dem levelbereich schon genial ; D


----------



## Lexxer240 (10. Juli 2009)

Jo bin auch erengrad und kans nur bestätigen rennen haufenweise neulinge rum t2 fast immer 2 kts offen.....glaube das kan daran liegen das viele gleich gesagt haben sie warten bis das game eine gewisse reife bisitzt..nach dem ersten content patch wars dan wohl soweit....und nachm balanc pacht ende des monats werden auch wieder ein paar alte hasen einsteigen^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Juli 2009)

Man hat keinen Drang zu leveln, einfach seinen Spass haben die Lvl kommen dann von allein
das ist das was mir am Meisten an WAR gefällt


----------



## Feuerundeis (10. Juli 2009)

Ich Teste WAR auch gerade mit einem 10 Tage Testaccount und die ersten Eindrücke sind auf jeden fall positiv^^
Habe vorher auch WoW gespielt bzw. mein Account geht noch bis zum 14. diesen Monats aber ich denke ich werde ihn wohl nicht verlängern sondern mir WAR holen, hauptsächlich, weil WoW viel zu einfach geworden ist und es mit 3.2 nochmal ein großes Stück einfacher wird, an hochwertige Items zu kommen.
Außerdem gefällt mir die PvP-Lastigkeit von WAR sehr, erinnert mich stark an das alte WoW-System, als WoW noch gut war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin bis jetzt vor allem von der Hexenkriegerin, dem Spalta und dem Squigtraiba sehr angetan und werde diese Klassen wohl etwas genauer anspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Grafik beider Spiele muss ich aber mal was sagen:
Es würde ja Profittechnisch für die Entwickler wenig sinn machen, wenn sie ein Spiel rausbrächten und 90% aller Heimrechner bei Massenschlachten dann den Geist aufgeben würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finde das Klassensystem auch sehr genial bei WAR, da jede Klasse eine Besonderheit hat (Hass, Blutdurst, Seelenenergie, Waaaagh (mein Favorit^^) usw), was sich ja besonders bei den Heilern Bemerkbar macht.

in dem Sinne:
Der Waaagh ruft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (10. Juli 2009)

habe vor Wow patch 3.1. angefangen mit Warhammer habe einen Ork Spalta auf Averland gespielt....
war sehr nice... jedoch war die community genauso wie bei wow.... 
mit 3.1. bin ich zurück zu WoW mitnem kollegen der mit mir warhammerte....
bis dato war warhammer nur eine alternative aber nach 3.1. sind wir auf dem englischen server Karak-norn zurück gekehrt und sind begeistert.. die leute sind absolut freundlich und geil drauf... die ganze mentalität is irgendwie anders... sehr schön... 
ich spiele nen Chosen auf Desto Seite.... mir machts tausendmal mehr spaß als wow.. zur zeit.. 
werde sehn wie das mit dem endcontent ausschaut....
ich bin gespannt....
finde das spiel in sachen PVP einfach Top und weiß nich warum sich alle beschweren das aoe zu krass is... das er krass is is ja wohl klar..... aber als chosen geht es mit heal im rücken... wäre alles ne sache der taktik aber keine ahnung wie das mit T4 ausschaut
kann nur von t1-t2 sprechen
Der Wälzer des Wissens ist etwas was mich ebenfalls hält... ich finds zu geil durch die pampa zu rennen udn zufällig sachen freizuschalten..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habe mich als lvl 12er chosen mitnem 9er caster helden geprügelt....
hätt ihn allein auch fast gekriegt aber mein heiltrank wollte net....
kann mir jemand sagen wieviel ap man dafür brauch ???
thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkel William (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr,

habe nun auch die 10 Tage benutzt und lade das Spiel gerade herunter.


Wo sollte ich denn am besten neu anfangen? Gibt es da eine Serverempfehlung, oder sind die alle gleich gut besucht?

Thx4Info


----------



## MoK (11. Juli 2009)

averland is glaub ich der einzige deutsche mit leichter auslastung...
rest ist mittel.... 
würd einen ohne seitenbonus nehmen dann weißt du das die in etwa gleich sind von der mannstärke her

PS: 
kann mir jemand sagen was es für instanzen gibt auf destro seite ?? habe nur guides für order gefunden.... (SuFu hab ich auch schon benutzt so wie google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
am besten mit lvl begrenzung...
thx


----------



## Yanotoshi (11. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> averland is glaub ich der einzige deutsche mit leichter auslastung...
> rest ist mittel....
> würd einen ohne seitenbonus nehmen dann weißt du das die in etwa gleich sind von der mannstärke her
> 
> ...


Saecellum Gewölbe ab lvl 16
Düsterbeg ab lvl mitte 20(unsicher ob richtig)
Bastionstreppe ab lvl 32 (Blutfürstenset)
Blutgefertigte Enklave ab 40 (kaum behütung) (Wachpostenset)
Faulgallenhöhle ab 40  (min.3 geringe Behütung)(Wachpostenset)
Verlorenes Tal bzw. Lost Vale ab 40 (schwerste und längste die geht schonmal gerne länger als 5 Stunden)(Dunkeltrostset)


----------



## 666Anubis666 (11. Juli 2009)

oneq schrieb:


> [...]
> Habe ebenfalls vor einem knappen Monat auf Order-Seite auf Erengard angefangen [...]


Oo als Order auchnoch auf Erengrad anfangen, ist ja nicht so das die da nicht schon genug währen!
xDD

@TE also ich merke auch das in letzter Zeit immer mehr neue Leute zu Warhammer kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freut mich persönlich xDD


----------



## Stancer (11. Juli 2009)

Naja, wenn man so die Foren liest scheinen nun auch die härteren WoW Spieler von WoW nur noch gelangweilt zu sein. WoW bringt wohl keine Innovationen mehr und es wiederholt sich nur noch alles. (Zu Release hab ich das schon damals bemerkt und nach 3 Monaten wieder aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Freundlich aufgenommen werden sie bestimmt, sofern sie sich nicht wie ein paar halbaffen aufführen und glauben sie könnten ihre WoW Gossensprache auch in WAR zum Ausdruck bringen !


----------



## MoK (11. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man so die Foren liest scheinen nun auch die härteren WoW Spieler von WoW nur noch gelangweilt zu sein. WoW bringt wohl keine Innovationen mehr und es wiederholt sich nur noch alles. (Zu Release hab ich das schon damals bemerkt und nach 3 Monaten wieder aufgehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was deklarierst du als WoW Gossensprache ? ^^ 

aber mit deinen ersten beiden sätzen haste definitiv recht.... Wobei ich das mit den innovationen nich ganz so sehe.. klar sie sind rar gesäht aber passen meißt in die spielwelt wenn sie kommen (blizz halt) jedoch finde ich das blizz zu früh auf das gewhine der k.c. (kiddy community) hört und die nerfkeule schwinkt... die neueren wow spieler sollen ja bloß keinen skill kriegen... mich würd ma interessieren wieviele von den neuen classic raiden könnten (mit 60er gear etc.pp.) 

danke für die auflistung das hab ick gesucht =)


----------



## starfither (11. Juli 2009)

ich habe auch nette mail von goa bekommen das man doch wieder warhammer ausprobieren sollte und die tolle neue verbesserungen anschauen sollte.....
naja jetzt bin ich wieder an installieren von dem game ^^ und bin gespannt was mich und meinen level 18 runenpriester erwartet ^^....

ich war vor dem releas richtig heiss auf das game und habe sogar pre oder gehollt damit ich früher starten kann am releas gleich mal eine special edition gekauft und ich war nach 2-3 wochen richtig müde in war zu leveln da es mit runenpriester nicht leicht ist.... in open quest ist man opfer nr. 1 gewesen man macht 1 heal und schon hat man aggro und so geht es immer weiter.... in pvp war man echt super healer man konnte schön wegrennen wen man aggro hatte aber durch die unbalance zwischen den 2 seiten war es oft 10 gegen 15 und da hat man nur noch verloren..... 
joa und instanzen habe ich keine gesehen weil ich das spiel so kompliziert sehe man muss irgendwelche burgen erobern städte level gibt es...es gibt gilden burge und 1000 verschieden pvp sets je mehr ich mich damit beschäftigt habe um so schlimmer wurde es und ich hatte am ende 0 durchblick womit ich danach aufgehört habe weil einfach keine erklärungen da sind (jedenfalls habe ich keine gefunden)...
ich habe dan noch paar monate wow gezockt nun bin ich seit 1 monat wieder nach der suche nach einem mmo wo mir gefählt und mich wieder fesselt.... 
ich habe schon rom und eve ausprobiert leider hat rom heute total versagt weil das game in highend nur noch ein reiner geldfresser ist da ist nicht gehollfen jeden monat für 10 euro items kaufen und gut ist ne man muss ordentlich was reinstecken damit man endgame richtig ausspielen kann, ich lass mich mit sowas nicht abzocken!!!! 

nunja ich hoffe das warhammer sich wenigstens um paar grad gedreht hat den ich will wieder endlich wieder ein game aus leidenschaft und freude zocken..... warhammer bietet super grundlage dazu wen goa das game nicht tot patcht oder es an spieler fehlen...


also wir sehen uns im game :-)


----------



## Kakerlakchen (11. Juli 2009)

man merkt die reaktivierungen schon.. ist sonst selten auf Carroburg das man im T4 im keep von rund 3 KT order überrannt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ayanamiie (12. Juli 2009)

Welche server sind empfehlenswert?Ich kann sowas nur mit wow vergleichen unausgelichene server haben den vorteil das man schneller schlachtfelder findet wenn man beiden wenigeren ist nachteil man verliert immer gruppenfinden ist schwerer.

ist das bei war auch so extrem oder ist es eher ratsam auf nen server zugehen wo ungleichgewicht der fraktionen herscht etc pls tips ^^


----------



## Adalfried (12. Juli 2009)

Ähm wenn man so Gotrek und Felix liest, sind im englischen Warhammeruniversum die Imperailen Städtenamen, Personen und sogar Titel direkt deutsch. Also Bürgermeister usw., ich finde schade das Mythic sowas nicht beachtet hat und viele Ort im Imperium sind englisch. New Esmrik oder wie der Ort dort gleich am Anfang heißt, Northwatch etc. Warum nicht an die Lore halten. Bei den Hochelfen haben sie schon die Lore mehr als versaut, beim Imperium haben sie nicht auf Details geachtet ... weiß net ob die überhaupt sich mal die Lore von Warhammer richtig angeschaut haben. Oder ob sie nur die Modelle cool fanden und darauf dann alles aufgebaut haben.


Das find ich in Warhammer die Leute genau so wie in WOW. Es sind sie selben Personen. Warhammer ist ja auch nicht anders als WOW. Deswegen glaub ich auch nicht, dass viele Leute dauerhaft bleiben werden.


----------



## Pymonte (12. Juli 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Ähm wenn man so Gotrek und Felix liest, sind im englischen Warhammeruniversum die Imperailen Städtenamen, Personen und sogar Titel direkt deutsch. Also Bürgermeister usw., ich finde schade das Mythic sowas nicht beachtet hat und viele Ort im Imperium sind englisch. New Esmrik oder wie der Ort dort gleich am Anfang heißt, Northwatch etc. Warum nicht an die Lore halten. Bei den Hochelfen haben sie schon die Lore mehr als versaut, beim Imperium haben sie nicht auf Details geachtet ... weiß net ob die überhaupt sich mal die Lore von Warhammer richtig angeschaut haben. Oder ob sie nur die Modelle cool fanden und darauf dann alles aufgebaut haben.
> 
> 
> Das find ich in Warhammer die Leute genau so wie in WOW. Es sind sie selben Personen. Warhammer ist ja auch nicht anders als WOW. Deswegen glaub ich auch nicht, dass viele Leute dauerhaft bleiben werden.



New Emskrank heißt es auf dem englischen Klient. Bis auf das New ist doch alles korrekt. Es heißen die Städte dort auch nach wievor Altdorf, Grimminghagen, usw. Gewisse unterschiede zwsichen den Deutschen und den Originalnamen gibt es nämlich schon.

@ayanamiie

Am besten ist ein ausgeglichener Server, da Szenarien nicht sehr wichtig sind. Wichtiger ist das offene RvR, wo dementsprechend ein ausgeglichener Server spannende Schlachten bietet, ein unausgeglichener natürlich eine Partei mit Massenvorteil ebvorzugt. 
Bei der Entscheidung der Serverwahl (außer man hat schon konkrete Vorstellungen) sollte man also den +20% Ruf/Exp Boni folgen und der unterlegenen Seite helfen, damit dort das Gleichgewicht wiederhergestellt wird (meist ist es nich so gravierend, dennoch merkt man eben,d as eine Seite dort mehr Spieler hat). Das hat meißt auch den Vorteil, das dort, sozusagen als positiver Nebeneffekt, auch schneller Szenarien für die unterlegene Fraktion aufgehen.

Auf Erengrad ist z.B. zerstörung unterlegen, daher der 20% Bonus


----------



## ayanamiie (12. Juli 2009)

Ja von wow kenn ich das halt mit dem unterlegensein das es nur demoitvierend ist meist wirste nur totgezergt suchst std ne gruppe und wenn man was hat sind teilweise solche lowbops in den gruppen das man nurnoch weinen kann.

Hab keine lust das es wie wow wird ^^ ich zahl ja fürs spaßhaben nich fürs gernervtsein naja mal gespannt wohin es mich verschlägt und welche klasse^^


----------



## Adalfried (12. Juli 2009)

Richtig Warhammer Online hat bissel Probleme was sowas angeht und sieht dafür nicht toll aus.

Der Schatten und die Grafik von WOW ist uralt klaro, aber es wirkt und macht eindruck. Genau darum geht es. Ich finde in Warhammer sieht Altdorf irgendwie ... naja Langweilig aus. Der Palast ist nicht wirklich groß und Gebäude wirken nicht. Aber wenn man im Schatten von so einem Riesen Haus steht und dazu bissel Licht da ist, wirkt es besser. Doch sind diese Effekt nicht da und dennoch läuft es nicht gut. AoC hat viele gute Sonneneffekte, Licht und Schatten und man fühlt sich in einigen Städten richtig wohl. Gerade weil man A gute Aussichtspunkte hat und vieles mal sieht, obwohl man nicht hin kann und dazu eben Schatten und Licht zusammen gewisse Orte und Gebäude zum Leben erwecken. Aber es hat keine Comicgrafik wie bei WOW, wo Farben hoch geschraubt werten und alles auf einer gewissen Art Leuchtet (und es gibt auch düstere Comics. Nur ist WOW eben ein "fröhliches" Comic). Nur nutzt WOW dieses Status aus. Witzig Pets, lustige Animationen etc.

Altdorf wirkt nicht gerade düster. Der Palast steht im Elendsviertel ... bitte ... also mal ehrlich da ist kein Zusammenhalt und das was man nicht erreichen kann ist eine Hintergrund Grafik. Wo ist bitte Altdorf? Da kann man Froh sein, dass die nicht Lother vergewaltigt haben. 3 Tore gibt es bevor man in das innere Königreich kommt und links und rechts der Einfahren sind Festungen ... naja gut ne Mauer und drei Häuser sind auch eine ganze Festung laut Mythic. Ich finde ihre Grafik sieht nicht gerade toll aus, für dass was sie verschlingt an Leistung und so schwach sie bei gerade mal 100 Leuten läuft. Ich finde wenn sie Massenschlachten versprechen sollten sie vom worst case ausgehen und diesen abspielen lassen und testen und nicht ... naja ein Szenario stabil zum laufen bringen. Szens sind nebensache in meinen Augen, dass Open RVR sollte doch wichtig sein. Aber das ist nur Locken, Locken und ab in das Land der Toten und dann wieder Locken Locken etc. ... also richtig spanneden eben ... so mit Abwechslung verbunden und Drachen und Dämonen und ganzen Armeen und ... naja. Da müssten sie was machen, eh sie die Leute halten udn es gibt einige MMOs die noch kommen werden und WAR bietet nichts was es einzig Artig macht.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (12. Juli 2009)

Ich denk mal es werden wegen den 10 tagen gratis so viele neue dazukommen.
Hab ich auch genutz.
Mir persönlich liegt Warhammer alerdings nicht so.
Gut für zwischendurch wenn man mal oderntliche schlachten schlagen will.
Aber gefässelt hat es mich nicht auf dauer.

Daher würd ich sagen das es vielleicht auch den anderen neuzugängen so gehen kann.
Ausprobieren tuns viele und dann gehen sie wieder wenns ihnen nicht so zusagt.
Vielleicht bleiben sie auch. Die Zeit wirds zeigen.


----------



## pulla_man (12. Juli 2009)

grade der punkt mit dem länder der toten, erst locken locken dann ldt, dann die andere seite locken locken ldt hat sich zumindest bei uns auf averland ein wenig eingeschränkt. hier wird nu mittlerweile wieder vermehrt open pvp betrieben. ob nu alleine oder als 6er melee grp ist einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fjuden (12. Juli 2009)

könnte daran liegen, dass einfach nur auf jeder verdammten Seite Werbung für WAR gemacht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich kotzt gerade an...hab die 10 tage free und mein hauptcharachter is net mehr da...-.-
KÖNNTE MIR DA EINER PLSSSSSSSSS HELFEN?

naja...ansonsten hör ich mit dem game dann auch auf...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (12. Juli 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> KÖNNTE MIR DA EINER PLSSSSSSSSS HELFEN?



Was sollen wir deiner Meinung nach tun?


----------



## Pymonte (12. Juli 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> könnte daran liegen, dass einfach nur auf jeder verdammten Seite Werbung für WAR gemacht wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



einfach mal den Support anrufen, die stellen ihn dir wieder her, bzw helfen dir weiter

@Adalfried: Post Nr 100010201 zum Thema WAR sieht scheiße aus? Mal dran gedacht Grafik nach oben zu schrauben? Altdorf sieht nämlich ganz ok aus. Auch liegt der Palast nicht im Elendsviertel, aber naja. Und die größe des Palasts ist klein Oo das Ding is größer als Burg Sturmwind oder Thralls Hütte in OG. Das Teil hat die halben Ausmaße von Eiskrone. Aber es ist ja nicht groß. Die Zitadelle von Tchar'Zanek ist, naja, auch groß, aber bescheiden^^ Aber das ist auch irgendwo normal, Chaos legt nicht so viel Wert auf schöne Innenreinrichtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Die Paläste wurden auch so erstellt, das ein 48 Mann Raid da drinne noch laufen kann, ohne alle min an Engpässen zu stehen


----------



## Seydo (12. Juli 2009)

Was mir an warhammer ganz klar nicht schmeckt das es obwohl es ein MMO ist irgendwie nicht so viele möglichkeit bietet wie ich gern hätte...

Ich fühl mich irgendwie eingeschrenkt...auser PvP gehte eben nichts, es gibt keine großartigez ahl an haustieren oder kleinkram den man sammeln kann, Der Welzer, das wars aber auch und wirklich interessant sind die sachen in den teil auch nicht, Es gibt keine sinlosen items die man einfach so sammeln kann, Sowas find ich schade, ich verbringt in MMos wie herr der ringe und WoW so wie auch in offline rollenspiele wie Oblivion viel zeit damit einfach nur sachen zu sammeln die zwar spielerisch nichts bringen, aber drotzdem toll sind.

Dieser aspekt fehlt warhammer irgendwie, ich denk das war auch bewust so geplant, Das macht aber leider etwas den Rollenspiel aspekt kaput

Auch hat man in Warhammer nicht ganz so das gefühl der freiheit, die welt ist leider zusammen geschlossen, auch das find ich nciht ganz so toll.

Aber wie gesagt, alles geschmackssache, Leider fühlt es sich für mich eher an wie ein Counterstrike in einen MMO gewand.


----------



## ayanamiie (12. Juli 2009)

Die grafikeines spieles ist niemals wichtig der spielspaß ist wichtiger.


zb warcraft 2,siedler2,starcraftalte spiele ja aber noch viele fans die es immernochspielen  genauso gibts heutzutage neuere spiele mit schlechterer grafik aber hohen spielspaß.


Wenn ich die wahl habe zwischen spaß oder guter grafik nehm ich den spaß ......


----------



## starfither (12. Juli 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Was mir an warhammer ganz klar nicht schmeckt das es obwohl es ein MMO ist irgendwie nicht so viele möglichkeit bietet wie ich gern hätte...
> 
> Ich fühl mich irgendwie eingeschrenkt...auser PvP gehte eben nichts, es gibt keine großartigez ahl an haustieren oder kleinkram den man sammeln kann, Der Welzer, das wars aber auch und wirklich interessant sind die sachen in den teil auch nicht, Es gibt keine sinlosen items die man einfach so sammeln kann, Sowas find ich schade, ich verbringt in MMos wie herr der ringe und WoW so wie auch in offline rollenspiele wie Oblivion viel zeit damit einfach nur sachen zu sammeln die zwar spielerisch nichts bringen, aber drotzdem toll sind.
> 
> ...




geh wieder wow spielen..... wer noch in wow verliebt ist hat auch rosarote brille an und wird es immer wieder vergleichen.... ich habe wow 5 jahre gespielt und kann dir 100 punkte nennen wo wow scheisse geworden ist und wo es scheisse bleiben wird weil es eben wow ist.... also jeder game hat vor und nachteile es wird niemals das perfekte game geben


----------



## ayanamiie (12. Juli 2009)

wow 2005 rausgekommen sind keine 5jahre ^^ aber rehcthaste im vergleichzufrüher ist wow nichmehr das was es war ansich ist das nich schlimm es gibt viele andere mmos aber das dumme ist es wird immer alles an wow gemessen wobei eher daoc die richtigalten mmos der mastab eines spielsseinmüssen de halten ihre leute überjahre/jahrzente


----------



## Berghammer71 (12. Juli 2009)

Wer WoW Grafik mit Wh Grafik vergleicht, weiß halt immer noch nicht wie er die Grafik bei Wh einstellen kann.

Screenshoots und Vid in meiner Sig.. mit einer 9600 GT auf 1280 x 1024 ist da nix in Richtung High End gedreht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ogrimmar, Stormwind, Ironforge, Uc und noch mehr kann man mal ebend in Altdorf reinstellen, darum 
gehts aber auch nicht. Warhammer Spieler haben oft 0 Bezug noch zu WoW.

Wenn ich mir die fuel demo auf 4players.de saug.. ich sag nur mannomann, was wär da ein Gaul, ein Ritter und
ein paar online Spieler schön.

In dem Sinne bin auch grad bei Wow & Wh off - ich hoffe so für 2012 mal auf son mmorpg, das bekreischte Aion
werde ich auslassen, auch wenn die Grafik besser ist - einfach bei weiten alles nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Bei wh sinds lags, in wow rufen selbst erwachsende zum ernsthaften spielen auf wie damagemeter (omg muß´man 
schlecht sein um alle hilfsmittel zu gebrauchen) Aion geht erstmal gut los (klar die Spieler wollen endlich was richtig lauffertiges neues mit halbwegs moderner Grafik) - mein Geheimtipp Hdr, einsteigen und glücklich sein.

Ich empfehle allen mal sich die fuel demo reinzuziehen, sich vorzustellen wie da eine mittelalterliche Schlacht aussehen könnte, ebenfalls mit 9600 gt angespielt...^^


----------



## Seydo (12. Juli 2009)

starfither schrieb:


> geh wieder wow spielen..... wer noch in wow verliebt ist hat auch rosarote brille an und wird es immer wieder vergleichen.... ich habe wow 5 jahre gespielt und kann dir 100 punkte nennen wo wow scheisse geworden ist und wo es scheisse bleiben wird weil es eben wow ist.... also jeder game hat vor und nachteile es wird niemals das perfekte game geben



Bevor du nicht lernst beiträge zu lesen, und dazu noch zu verstehen, brauchst du gar nicht erst antanzen mit deiner Nerd entbrannten wut weil jemand gesagt hat was ihn an deinen spiel nicht schmeckt und du schon beim ersten lesen von "WoW" gleich nen Ausraster kriegst das du den rest schlichtweg überliest (allgemein würd ich mir gedanken amchen wenn man wegen nem spiel gleich so abgeht)

Fakten:

Ich hab NIE gesagt welches spiel besser ist, ich hab jediglich gesagt was mir an warhammer nicht schmeckt und es mit anderen spielen verglichen (spiele weil neben wow noch andere spiele genannt wurden)

Somit, wo liegt dein Problem? Lesen, Denken, Posten bevor du anderen was unterwürfst nur weil du bei den kleinsten anzeichen von dem wort wow gleich nen austicker kriegst

Und lern das Spiele Geschmackssache sind, Was mir gefällt muss zwangsläufig dir nicht gefallen.



ayanamiie schrieb:


> wow 2005 rausgekommen sind keine 5jahre ^^ aber rehcthaste im vergleichzufrüher ist wow nichmehr das was es war ansich ist das nich schlimm es gibt viele andere mmos aber das dumme ist es wird immer alles an wow gemessen wobei eher daoc die richtigalten mmos der mastab eines spielsseinmüssen de halten ihre leute überjahre/jahrzente



Auch hier, Lese erst mal beiträge, ich hab nicht nur wow genannt, WoW ist einfach das von den meisten gespielten spiel, warum soll ich ein spiel das ich nie gespielt hab als vergleich nehmen als eins was ich gespielt hab, nur weil hier leute bei dem wort WoW gleich nen austicker kriegen gibt es nichts was dagegen spricht es damit zu vergleichen, dafür gibts keinen logischen grund, besonders nicht in den aspekten die ich genannt hab die absolut gar nichts mit besser oder schlechter zu tun haben sondern mit jediglich was mir in warhammer fehlt.

Autos von heuten vergleichst du auch mit Aktuellen Modelen, und nicht mit den Käfern von 1946, und auch da gibt es möglichkeiten ein auto zu vergleichen ohne zu sagen es ist besser, das problem bei euch ist nur das wenn man irgendwas sagt was schon mit wow anfängt ihr aufhört zu lesen und gleich meint man hätte euer spiel schlecht gemacht.


----------



## Pymonte (12. Juli 2009)

Autos != MMOs 

Ein Auto kann man heut locker über eine Simulation berechnen und erstellen. Dann noch einige, die Daten verifizierende Tests und schon kommt das Auto wie geplant auf den Markt.

MMOs kann man nicht erst "am PC simulieren" und dann nach Schema X erstellen. Sie werden gebaut und dann Stück für Stück weiter entwickelt. Ein Auto ist fertig, bevor es einen Prototyp gibt, da Software alles schon vorher berechenbar macht. Ein MMO muss erst mal als "Prototyp" erscheinen, damit man eine Grundlage für die Weiterentwicklung hat.

@Haustiere und anderem Müll:

wenige, schwer erreichbare: Ja
viele, die man nur mit nerd-sammelwut bekommt: Nein
Geht in WAR eh schlechter, da der Fluff viel ausgereifter ist als bei WoW. Hier kann eben nicht jedes Volk jedes Mount reiten und ein ork wird niemals ein Huhn als Haustier haben. 
Der WdW hat viel zu bieten, ich glaube mal, das du noch nicht mal 10% des ganzen WdW entdeckt hast. Da gibts auch viele "sinnlos" Items (Trophäen) oder sogar Taktiken zum freischalten. Viele geile Titel usw. 

Ist natürlich mit etwas Aufwand verbunden, da man nicht alles vor die Nase getragen bekommt wie bei den WoW Achievements.


----------



## Seydo (12. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Autos != MMOs
> 
> Ein Auto kann man heut locker über eine Simulation berechnen und erstellen. Dann noch einige, die Daten verifizierende Tests und schon kommt das Auto wie geplant auf den Markt.
> 
> ...



Beim autovergleich ging es darum das man Autos auch vergleichen kann, und sagen was einen fehlt ohne das hier leute gleich meinen man will was anderes schlecht machen und nen austicker kriegen wodurch sie den rest nicht lesen.

Zum anderen: Gibt hier überhaupt leute die ihre meinung jetzt von sich geben könn ohne das zu machen was mir vorgewurfen wurde? ein anderes spiel schlecht zu machen?

Tatiken sind im übrigens nichts was ich als RP bezogene items verstehe, genau so hab ich nie über den aufwand geredet (obwohl so nen Protodrache auch nicht mal so zu bekommen ist aber darum geht es nicht) 

Und Titel sind weder kleidungsstücke die man sich einfach so kaufen kann die einfachs chick aussehen, noch sind es haustiere oder sonstiges.

Im übrigen hab ich Oblivion genannt und Herr der ringe (da einige immer noch nicht in der lage sind zu lesen)


Naja ich entferne mich von dem thread ich merk immer noch das sich die Community in sachen "hilfe da greift wer mein spiel an" nicht geändert hat was schade ist, es werden sachen vorgeworfen die nicht getan werden, gleichzeitig wird hier aber im gleichen satz das andere spiel schlecht gemacht weil leute nicht in der lage sind weder auf beiträge korrekt einzugehen wie sie wiedergegeben wurden, noch in der lage sind was von sich zu geben ohne die spiele so zu vergleichen das das andere spiel am ende scheiße ist.

Noch eine sache, was noch keinen aufgefallen ist, ich hab nicht gesagt warhammer ist scheiße, ich hab tatsälich nur 1nen punkt genannt der mir fehlt in dem spiel, auch wieder vergleichbar wie wenn ich sag im auto fehlt mir ne Klimaanlage, natürlich würden viele hier jetzt gleich denken ich würd dsa ganze auto scheiße finden aber mein gott, ich alss euch den glauben

PS: zum letzten, wer sich angesprochen fühlt ist wohl selber schuld


----------



## Pymonte (12. Juli 2009)

du fühlst dich ja immer nur angesprochen Oo man antwortet dir (schließlich ist das der Sinn des Forum) und du bist gleich beleidigt. Mal abgesehen davon das 2 der Posts nicht mal auf die abzielten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohl eher etwas dünnes Fell oder so.

RP gibt es nicht viel in WAR, aber RP in eine MMO ist eh doof. Es erreicht nie die Qualität udn Dimension von richtigem RP und ist daher (für mcih jedenfalls) immer und in jedem Game eine Enttäuschung gewesen.
Wobei die Trophäen doch eindeutig gut fürs RP sind. Sagen doch einiges aus. Auch ein spezieller Titel macht da viel her.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal einen Gang runter Schalten. DU fühlst dich viel zu schnell angegriffen und verletzt, reagierst über (beleidigst sogar) und meist scheinst du den Post deiner Vorgänger selber nicht verstanden zu haben (Protodrache ist schwer zu bekommen, aber man weiß eben, was man dafür machen muss, das ist beim WdW nicht der Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es der Sinn eines Forums ist, Meinungen auszutauschen.

PS: Das gilt übrigens nicht fürs Dauerflamen, sinnlose Repetationen von wegen "WoW/WAR/AoC/HdRO ist scheiße, weil..." braucht einfach keiner, das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Kildran (12. Juli 2009)

ich wollte nur mal sagen das es totaler schwachsinn ist die performance und die schattenqualität in einem thread zu bemängeln

der "neue" WoW schatten zwingt keinen gute rechner in die knie , es ist nur so das der detaillierte schatten ca 35 fps zieht 

und btw WoW hatte bis kurz vor WotLK auch nur einen kreisschatten !


----------



## Miracolax (12. Juli 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> ...das problem bei euch ist nur das wenn man irgendwas sagt was schon mit wow anfängt ihr aufhört zu lesen und gleich meint man hätte euer spiel schlecht gemacht.




/sign....es wird immer gleich rumgeheult wenn sich einer mal erdreistet und sagt die Wahrheit über das was ihm/ihr an WAR nicht gefällt. Dann ist man der Antichrist persönlich, weil man nicht das ganze Onlineleben mit der rosaroten Brille rumläuft und alles schön unter den Teppich zu kehren versucht!


----------



## Pymonte (12. Juli 2009)

@Seydo viele Leute sind eben von WoW weggegangen, weil ihnen das Spiel nicht mehr gefallen hat (so wie wie ich auch). Wenn nun "Neue" kommen und genau das wieder ins Spiel fordern, wasman damals schon verabscheut e.g. nicht gemocht hat, dann ist das eben ein Schlag ins Gesicht. WAR soll eben anders sein, keine Raids, keine Dailys und kein gefarme. Dafür eben RvR/PvP FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicherlich ist die eine oder andere Ablenkung ganz nett (derzeit ja die LotD), aber nochmal ne vollzeit Therapie in Form von Grinder MMO mit: Sammle 50 Haustiere, Sammle 50 mounts, angele Gegenstand X mit 0,0001% Chance usw will hier vermutlich keiner mehr. Das deine Vorschläge nicht darauf abzielten, das mag schon sein, aber es kam eben so rüber wie:
"Ey, ich komm grad von WoW. Hier in WAR kann man ja gar keine Pets farmen, is ja echt doof"
Und als entsprechende Antwort gibts eben ein
"Wennd u das brauchst, dann bleib bei WoW"
Wobei 2teres auch nicht ganz falsch ist. 1-2 rassen/klassenspezifische Haustiere (entsprechend schwer zu erhalten), wären schon eine Bereicherung (ne Miniwildsau für mein Ork z.B.^^ oder einen Snotling sklav'n), aber zu viele solltens dann doch nicht werden. Nachwievor steht der Krieg an erster Stelle, und im Krieg sammelt man nun mal keine Kuscheltiere.
Desweiteren gibt es schon viel Geschrei in den offiziellen Foren, dass mit LotD ZU VIEL PvE ins Spiel gekommen ist und man möglichst keinerlei PvE Erweiterungen möchte.
Das heißt, das deine Meinung grad etwas entgegen der restlichen Community läuft, daher auch die Antworten. Sollte man nicht zu persönlich nehmen.


----------



## Rakanisha (12. Juli 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Man hat keinen Drang zu leveln, einfach seinen Spass haben die Lvl kommen dann von allein
> das ist das was mir am Meisten an WAR gefällt



Genau deshalb bin ich auch bei WAR und werde auch dort bleiben. Ich hab WoW seit der closed Beta gezockt und man hat immer irgendwie den Drang zu zocken, weil man sonst was verpasst. In meiner Gilde wars so, wenn man nicht regelmässig mit raiden gegangen ist war der Platz schneller weg als man gucken konnte. 

Bei WAR kann ich auch mal 2 Tage nicht eingeloggt sein ohne das gefühl zu haben irgendwas zu verpassen.

Naja ich hoff mal das wieder ein paar Spieler mehr bleiben!


----------



## Seydo (12. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> schön dass du sogar komplett querschlägst und sowohl das bemängelte Thema, als auch das Thread Thema verfehlst, gz dazu. zum Thema Meinung hab ich dir schon oft genug geantwortet, nochmal erkläre ich es dir nicht.
> 
> und nochmal @Seydo viele Leute sind eben von WoW weggegangen, weil ihnen das Spiel nicht mehr gefallen hat (so wie wie ich auch). Wenn nun "Neue" kommen und genau das wieder ins Spiel fordern, wasman damals schon verabscheut e.g. nicht gemocht hat, dann ist das eben ein Schlag ins Gesicht. WAR soll eben anders sein, keine Raids, keine Dailys und kein gefarme. Dafür eben RvR/PvP FFA
> 
> ...



Drotzem sollte man fähig sein einen beitrag ganz fertig lesen zu können und nicht wegen einen spiel dann den rest zu ignorieren und einen mit vorwürfen zuzuflamen die man selber nie von sich gegeben hat und wegen einer aussage was man bei warhammer nicht mag (ohne das man sogar sagt das macht das spiel schlecht) gleich aufzufordern man solle doch bitte was anderes sipelen und einen vorzuwerfen man aht ne rosa rote brille auf, weil ich glaub wenn man gleich so kommt hat man die selber auf, und grad vom warhammer releas weiß ich eben das die Community so ist, weil auch da wurde bei der kleinsten aussprache was nicht toll ist gleich ein flame war über einen gemacht.

Klar, Krieg steht bei warhammer in fordergrund, und PvP auch, aber um so mehr man sich auf so was fixiert um so mehr muss man sich eben gefallen lassen das leute sagen das warhammer ein Counterstrike in MMO form ist, wenn ein spiel mmorpg heißt und dies eben nicht wirklich erfüllt dann ist da aber nicht die person schuld die das ausspricht.

Daoc war auch auf PvP fixiert, es gab aber die alternativen, allein schon Housing ist ne super beispiel dazu. In Wow sind es titel Mounts und pets, in herr der ringe ebenfals housing, super viele Rp möglichkeiten (sogar mit anzeige wer RP machen will) Sogar frei auswählbares rüstungsaussehen.

Es gibt wahrlich genug alternativen die nicht pets sind (weil es müssen keine pets sein hab ich auch nei gseagt das es das sein MUSS) aber auch die bietet warhammer nicht, das heißt aber nicht das es ein gutes spiel ist sondern nur das so was einfach fehlt.

Egal was im Vordergrund steht, was fehlt, fehlt eben daran lässt sich nichts rütteln. Bei GUildwars lässt sich so was verkraften, es ist irgendwie klar das Guildwars kein RIchtiges Mmorpg ist es gibt auch nur einen server und ganz Klar keinen RP server.

Bei warhammer gibt es das eben, aber vom spiel her werden RP möglichkeiten eben nicht unterstützt, ebenfals nicht so wie in anderen spielen.

Ich hab also nichts gegen warhammer, es stört mich einfach das ein sipel das sich mmorpg nennt, und sogar einen RP server hat, für RP leute wenig zu tun gibt und die größtenteils einzigsten freizeit und RP aspekte von der Community kommen müssen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab meinen Acc gerade reaktiviert (mit den 10 Tagen), hätte jetzt aber noch 2 Fragen an euch.

Die erste ist bei zwei meiner Characktäre ist auf einmal ein x hinter dem Namen ( hab eine Lsite bekommen auf der steht wo meine Chars hintransferiert worden sind), ist das dann auch im Spiel so, oder kann ich das ändern, höhrt sich bescheuert an mit nem x dahinter...

Die zweite ist welche Server haben denn ein gutes Gleichgewicht , immoment kann ich ja noch manuel transferieren...


----------



## starfither (12. Juli 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Drotzem sollte man fähig sein einen beitrag ganz fertig lesen zu können und nicht wegen einen spiel dann den rest zu ignorieren und einen mit vorwürfen zuzuflamen die man selber nie von sich gegeben hat und wegen einer aussage was man bei warhammer nicht mag (ohne das man sogar sagt das macht das spiel schlecht) gleich aufzufordern man solle doch bitte was anderes sipelen und einen vorzuwerfen man aht ne rosa rote brille auf, weil ich glaub wenn man gleich so kommt hat man die selber auf, und grad vom warhammer releas weiß ich eben das die Community so ist, weil auch da wurde bei der kleinsten aussprache was nicht toll ist gleich ein flame war über einen gemacht.





hey wen ich dein banner schon sehe ein troll hunter und dan das geweine lese "bei war gibt es nicht mal pets" dan ist es doch schlüssig das du war mit wow vergleichst.... ich geh auch nicht in euren forum und heul rum das wow ein total langweilliges spiel geworden ist, das man alles umsonst bekommt von patch zu patch.... ich heul auch nicht bei euch rum das in wow keine herausforderungen mehr besteht wozu farmen wen nächsten patch alles doppelt so leicht wird??? also solltest du hier mit kritik über ein spiel zurückhalten wo du wohl von berichten und selber noch das endgame nicht gespielt hast!!!! 
ich und viele andere member hier werden auch sagen das du solange spass an wow hast wirst du niemals auf ein neues game eingehen können!!!! dir muss schon ein game aus dem hals hängen damit du die fehler im einen game siehst!!! und wow hat für mich einige fehler deshalb bin ich bei war gelandet wo ich nun meinen spass habe und das ist das wichtigste!!


----------



## pulla_man (12. Juli 2009)

server sehen folgendermassen aus:

erengrad: dominiert von der ordnung (relativ gut besucht)

carroburg: dominiert von der zerstörung (relativ gut besucht)

drakenwald: keine ahnung, von dem server hört man nicht viel geheule dass eine seite überlegen sei. deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass er ausgeglichen ist (zur auslastung kann ich nicht viel sagen)

averland (orvr-server): sehr ausgeglichen. ich selber spiele hier und muss sagen, die destro hat zwar einen kleinen vorteil an leuten, aber die order hat die bessere organisation und spielt sehr diszipliniert. aber nicht ganz so gut besucht wie erengrad und carroburg


----------



## Nhazirluna (12. Juli 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen Acc gerade reaktiviert (mit den 10 Tagen), hätte jetzt aber noch 2 Fragen an euch.
> 
> Die erste ist bei zwei meiner Characktäre ist auf einmal ein x hinter dem Namen ( hab eine Lsite bekommen auf der steht wo meine Chars hintransferiert worden sind), ist das dann auch im Spiel so, oder kann ich das ändern, höhrt sich bescheuert an mit nem x dahinter...
> 
> Die zweite ist welche Server haben denn ein gutes Gleichgewicht , immoment kann ich ja noch manuel transferieren...



bezüglich dem  X ;

Wahrscheinlich  liegt es  daran das  auf dem Server  wo  deine  Chars  transferiert  wurden bereits  ein Char  mit demselben Namen  existierte, und das  X  ist  sozusagen  Platzhalter.
Möglicherweise  kannst du  die  Namen noch  über  die Homepage ändern, also wenn du  deinen Char  manuell  transferierst bekommst  die  Meldung das der Name  schon  exisiert und du  einen neuen  eingeben musst, bevor der Transfer  abgeschlossen wird.
Wenns  über den Transfer  nicht  Klappt  mit der  Namensänderung; wende  dich an den  Support oder  IG  durch ein Ticket an einen GM.

Fraktions-Gleichgewicht wohl  am ehensten auf Drakenwald, obwohl man  den  anschein hat das manchmal  die  Ordnung  in der  Überzahl ist ;-)


----------



## Seydo (12. Juli 2009)

starfither schrieb:


> hey wen ich dein banner schon sehe ein troll hunter und dan das geweine lese "bei war gibt es nicht mal pets" dan ist es doch schlüssig das du war mit wow vergleichst.... ich geh auch nicht in euren forum und heul rum das wow ein total langweilliges spiel geworden ist, das man alles umsonst bekommt von patch zu patch.... ich heul auch nicht bei euch rum das in wow keine herausforderungen mehr besteht wozu farmen wen nächsten patch alles doppelt so leicht wird??? also solltest du hier mit kritik über ein spiel zurückhalten wo du wohl von berichten und selber noch das endgame nicht gespielt hast!!!!
> ich und viele andere member hier werden auch sagen das du solange spass an wow hast wirst du niemals auf ein neues game eingehen können!!!! dir muss schon ein game aus dem hals hängen damit du die fehler im einen game siehst!!! und wow hat für mich einige fehler deshalb bin ich bei war gelandet wo ich nun meinen spass habe und das ist das wichtigste!!



*** ***

Wie gesagt, für mich ist ein spiel ein spiel, Somit kanni ch also sehr wohl an meheren spielen spaß haben, ich spiel herr der ringe und wow, geht wunderbar nur weil du dazu nicht fähig bist weil spiele für dich mehr sind, gilt das nicht für andere.

Und ich weiß auch wo die fehler sind, die hab ich auch schon im passenden threads im wow teil ausgelassen fals es dazu anlass gab.

Und zum letzten, Über die teile eines spieles wo ich bescheit weiß, kann ich auch Kritik üben. Ich glaub ich muss nicht über 3 monate im high end bereich verbringen um zu wissen welche teile im spiel gut und welche schlecht sind da reicht auchl ocker der eine monat den ich hatte.

Und übrigens, es war kein geweine das es keine pets gibt, sondern ganz normal gesagt, es stört, Reagier nicht über und dramatisier nicht so oder muss deine mutter jetzt angst haben das du verhungerst wenn du sagst du hast hunger? (davon das wir mal absehen das ich im post geschrieben hab das es nicht umbedingt pets sein müssen und es im grundteil um das sammeln von für das spiel unwichtige items ging, auch wieder ein puntk den du nicht gelesen hast, hier beziehen sich die meisten leute sogar mehr auf wow als ich das tue)


----------



## crazy-warlock (12. Juli 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Ich hab also nichts gegen warhammer, es stört mich einfach das ein sipel das sich mmorpg nennt, und sogar einen RP server hat, für RP leute wenig zu tun gibt und die größtenteils einzigsten freizeit und RP aspekte von der Community kommen müssen.



Das RP meistens von der Community ispiriert werden muss ist soweit ich weis in fast jedem MMO (außer vieleicht HDRO) der Fall.

Ich kann mich nur auf meine WoW erfahrungen beziehen, (du mögest mir den Vergleich verzeihen) da es vor WAR mein erstes MMO war.
Ich habe dort 2 Jahre auf einem "RP-Server" gespielt. Mein Fazit nachdem ich es nicht mehr spiele: RP war da 0 (in Worten NULL) vorhanden.
Weder wurden die Namensgebungsrichtlienien eingehalten, bzw nur auf absurdeste Weise. Eine bekannte von mir musste beispielsweise ihre Gilde
"die fiesen Ostfriesen" umbenennen, wärend auf dem selben Server eine Gilde "Harzcorecrew" rumlief. Die RP-momente die ich da hatte ließen sich auch an einer 
Hand abzählen.

Wie gesagt, nur ein Beispiel und der WoW-vergleich sei mir bitte verziehen.

Btw. Pass mal bitte deine Ausdrucksweise an, deine letzten Beiträge sind hart an der Grenze zur Beleidigung.


----------



## Seydo (12. Juli 2009)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> Das RP meistens von der Community ispiriert werden muss ist soweit ich weis in fast jedem MMO (außer vieleicht HDRO) der Fall.
> 
> Ich kann mich nur auf meine WoW erfahrungen beziehen, (du mögest mir den Vergleich verzeihen) da es vor WAR mein erstes MMO war.
> Ich habe dort 2 Jahre auf einem "RP-Server" gespielt. Mein Fazit nachdem ich es nicht mehr spiele: RP war da 0 (in Worten NULL) vorhanden.
> ...



Richtig, RP sollte aber auch von einen spiel das sich RPG nennt irgendwo gefördert werden, Sonst kannst du dich auch in Dead or alive online einlogen und mit jemanden Rp betreiben.

Das Spiel bietet die plattform, Was die Community draus macht ist dann was anderes, teilweise kommts aber auch wieder drafu an wie sehr sich die GM darum kümmern das RP auch eingehalten wird, in herr der ringe wird da sehr drauf geachtet von den Gm deswegen FUnktioniert es auch.

Aber in meinen POst ging es nicht nur um RP, leider haben die meisten flamer die mein beitrag nicht gelesen haben es sehr in die richtung gelenkt.

Fakt ist aber für RP brauch man: Eine Grundlage, und Fähige gamemaster die sich darum kümmern, und so sachen wi Housing usw machen RP halt eben schön, genau so wie Items die das aussehen ändern oder andere gegenstände die man sammeln kann, diese fehlen aber in warhammer leider noch, Somit bleibt nichts anderes als die Community die sich um allees selber kümmern muss.

Und in meinen Letzten post hab ich nichts schlimmes gesehen, Er sollte tatsälich zum psychologen gehen bei seiner sichtweie, das war ein ernst gemeinter rat, wer meint man muss ein spiel erst hassen um ein anderes spielen zu können sollte zum psychologen gehen, normale menschen sehen ein spiel als spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Genau so können normale menschen es ab wenn man punkte die an einen spiel fehlen kritisiert werden ohne gleich von auszugehen jemand will ihr spiel schlecht reden, denn zum 10ten mal wiederhole ich, ich hab nie gesagt warhammer ist schlecht, es ist deswegen schlecht, wird deswegen uuntergehen usw, erwirft es mir aber quasie schon vor und nimmt einen Kritik punkt gleich als anlass in den himmel zu schießen und mir vorzuwerfen ich würde rum heulen und alles böse kaput flamen.

Das beste beispel sind Game Reviews, Auch dort gibt es Pro und Kontra puntke, Wo aber ein Kontra punkt nicht heißt das spiel ist schlecht. Nur hier kann man (und das ist seit releas so) nicht mal ein Kontra punkt von sich geben ohne das gleich jemand kommt und denkt man will sein spiel kaput flamen, meist aus dem grund, es wird nicht richtig gelesen.

Und das schlimme daran ist, Er Diskutiert nicht mal wirklich über meinen Punkt den ich bemengel, sondern er sieht es gleich als angriff, wirft mir sachen vor die ich nie gehauptet hab und geht aber auf das über was er sich angeblich aufregen müsste (wenn er gelesen hätte) nicht ein um es zu wiederlegen.


----------



## El Homer (12. Juli 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> das hat mich letztens grad wieder verwundert.. wo ein trialmember unserer Gilde plötzlich geleavet hatte, weil ihn niemand ziehen wollte beim leveln..
> 
> Ich finde den weg zu stufe 40 fast interessanter als das endgame... im endgame ists im mom eh nur noch das selbe.. was mich besonders stört ist das zonenlock geleeche. nichtmal mehr ne Festung kann man angreifen, da die meisten lieber zum nächsten lock fliegen statt anzugreifen :/


Genau das ! fällt mir auch immer mehr auf und es ist zum KOTZEN !


----------



## starfither (12. Juli 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Mein Main ist übrigens nen DK, Dann hast du mein Post mal wieder nicht gelesen, oder gar nicht verstanden hast, das merkt man schon daran das du meine Signatur als vorwand nimmst mir was vorzuwerfen und nicht das was ich geschrieben hab.Dann würd ich villeicht mal zu nem psychologen gehen, für dich scheinen die spiele keine spiele zu sein sondern ein lebensabschnitt, das sollte behandelt werden.
> 
> Wo hab ich geflennt das Warhammer scheiße ist? Du bist das Parade beispiel für genau das was ich gemeint hab, leute die zu dähmlich sind nen post zu lesen, Ich hab nur gesagt was mir in warhammer fehlt, und ich weiß das es das was mir an warhammer fehlt in warhammer auch nicht gibt, ich hab nicht gesagt das spiel ist scheiße noch hab ich gseagt das es ohne das scheiße ist oder es ohne nicht spielenswerti st, ich hab nur gesagt, mir persöhnlich fehlt es, nicht das es deswegen kein spaß macht.
> 
> ...




ich will deine posts garnicht mehr durchlesen auf beleidigungen und deine tolle tipps lege ich keinen wert....  du machst hier dich gerade selber lächerlich und ich würde jetzt endlich still sein bevor du hier deinen namen weiter versiebst.... bei mir bist du jedenfalls unten durch beleidigungen brache ich mir nicht geben!!!


----------



## Pymonte (12. Juli 2009)

"n Wow sind es titel Mounts und pets, in herr der ringe ebenfals housing, super viele Rp möglichkeiten (sogar mit anzeige wer RP machen will) Sogar frei auswählbares rüstungsaussehen."

hihi, Titel und Mounts gibts auch in WAR (nur weil wir das Thema schonmal hatten).

Zum Thema RP:

Ich hab 3 Monate auf Belegar gespielt und muss sagen: RP in HdRO ist genauso schlecht wie in jedem anderen MMO. RP funktioniert in MMOs einfach nicht. Es gibt (das muss man HdRO lassen) viele gute RP Features, aber die sind unnütz, da man sie a) weder braucht und sie b) dennoch kein RP Spiel draus machen.

Ein RPler braucht kein musizieren, keine ausgefeilten Animationen oder Pets/Gear. Er braucht einen guten Plot, einen SL der den Faden spinnt und Fantasie. Da die Engine eines Spiels die Fantasy und somit auch Aktionsmöglichkeiten schon stark einschränken und es eben keine SLs gibt (und geben kann) fallen 2 Hauptbestandteile des RPs weg. Der Rest sind lose aneinander gereihte Events, wo mal mehr, mal weniger tolle Stimmung bei aufkommt.

Bsp für gutes Warhammer RP: Gilde Schädelspaltaz, super geplante Events (und da man eben echte Gegner hat, keine NPCs, 2 mögliche Plots, viel variablere Ausgänge und man möchte es kaum glauben, aber es ist so, besseres RP), die auch super Spass machen. Und das in WAR, ohne sitzen und gehen, was ja für einige Pseudo-Rpler der Inbegriff des RPs ist. Und dann die Gegenseite auf Drakenwald erlebt (gibt ja keine RP Server mehr in WAR): Tavernenabend, Allianztreffen... beides so standard WoW/HdRO 0-8-15 Klischeeszenarien, wo man eben rumsteht, trinkt und irgendwas sinnloses langweiliges labert. Dann noch mal versucht einen RvR Run zu machen. Zur besseren Absprache (für den SL sozusagen) sollte es TS geben. 

Aber was kam: "Näh, wir sind RPler, wir stellen uns das lieber vor." usw. Ende der Dinge war dann, das zwar mit großen Gesten geredet wurde, aber im RvR nix gerissen wurde, da Spieler nciht heilten (kann der Char so nicht) oder sonstwas geamcht haben... Das war dann auch wieder sowas von peinlich, als ob man als RPler sich nicht absprechen können darf. Soldaten haben auch ne Absprache und Ingame via tippen ist nun mal echt etwas zu langsam. Da schreiben/lesen langsamer als sprechen/hören ist.

Auch in WoW und HdRO hab ich viel "RP" erlebt, aber als SL kann ich dir sagen: Das ist kein RP! RP ist ein episches Abenteuer, wo deine Spieler durchd ie Welt ziehen und allerhand skurile, lustige aber auch dramatische und gruselige Dinge erleben. RP geht in keiner Engine, RP lebt NICHT durch Housing oder das Spielen eines NPCs. RP braucht HELDEN (selbst wenns nur ein Bauer ist). Aber sowas geht in einem MMO nicht.

Auf einem RP Server darf man Illidan nicht töten, denn prompt wären alle anderen "Helden" ohne Aufgabe, da mehrmals töten nicht geht. In einem RP darf am bestena uch keiner was besonderes sein (wobei es eigentlich im Rollenspiel geht), da man ja sonst als Stadtwache nicht mehr über Person XY gebieten kann... wobei das eh nicht geht, da die Enginge das wiederrum nicht unterstützt und eben auch kein SL vorhanden ist.

RP in HdRO ist genauso tot wie in AoC oder WoW. Es mag immer mal eine Bastion der Rollenspieler geben, welche mal was organisieren, aber mehr ists dann eben doch nicht. Der Unterschied von HdRO zu WoW ist noch, dass die GMs in HdRO wenigstens bei den Richtlinien durchgreifen, daher sind eben 90% des Server nur stille Athmoleecher, die durch die Gegend rennen, kein RP machen, ja nichtmal irgendetwas sagen und das wars. In WoW stolpert man sogar fast nur noch über rofl-1337-uber-roxxor kiddies.

RP in einem MMO ist eine Farce, da helfen auch Housing, verschiedene Gears und sonst was nicht weiter. 

GM aktivität wär das einzig richtige, aber das würden 80% der Spielerschaft dann auch nicht mitmachen. Weil man möchte vielleicht grad kein RP machen oder man hat keine Lust jetzt da und dorthin zu gehen. Würden GMs die Spieler zwingen Bzw das RP aufdrücken, würden viele nur genervt das Spiel verlassen. Sieht man ja am Zombie Event von WoW. Eigentlich ne super Sache, aber da 80% der Leute geweint haben, dass man nun nciht mehr im AH rumstehen kann oder sonstwas, wurde es eben abgeschaltet.

PS: WAR hat kein RP, wird es auch nicht mehr haben. Es ist dennoch kein Shooter, sondern eben ein Rollenspiel, wie jedes x beliebe andere auch. Man erlebt eine vorgegebene Story und levelt einen Charakter. Alles weitere gehört nicht mehr zum Genre.

PPS: ja, war viel Text, aber die ganzen Leute die sich RP auf die Flagge schreiben nerven mich langsam. Ich bin selbst begeisterter Rollenspieler, aber daher weiß ich, das Rollenspiel in modernen MMOs nicht geht. Und Leute, die andere wiederrum verurteilen, das RP in einem MMO schlecht umgesetzt ist, die laufen meiner Meinung anch etwas verklärt durch die Welt. RP ist in einem MMO nämlich gar nicht umgesetzt. Höchtesns in Form eines Kürzels vorm Server und Namenbestimmungen.


----------



## Kasching (12. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich hier so von WAR lese, habe ich wieder Lust damit anzufangen. Allerdings habe ich böse erfahrungen damit gemacht. Auf Level 9-11 habe ich jedes mal enttäuscht wieder aufgehört, weil es einfach nicht mehr vorran ging, ich keine Ahnung hatte wo ich hinsollte und keinerlei Hilfe im Spiel hatte.

Bin soeben zu der Entscheidung gekommen, WAR mal zu patchen und nochmal die Testversion zu nutzen (falls es das noch gibt). Dann entscheide ich, ob ich wirklich Geld dafür ausgeben werde um meinen Account zu reaktivieren und nocheinmal komplett neu anzufangen. 

MfG


----------



## Seydo (12. Juli 2009)

starfither schrieb:


> ich will deine posts garnicht mehr durchlesen auf beleidigungen und deine tolle tipps lege ich keinen wert....  du machst hier dich gerade selber lächerlich und ich würde jetzt endlich still sein bevor du hier deinen namen weiter versiebst.... bei mir bist du jedenfalls unten durch beleidigungen brache ich mir nicht geben!!!



lass gut sein.

Der unterschied zwischen dir und mir ist, ich sag was ich denk,  ich Argumentiere es, du greifst sachen aus der luft und wenn du merkst es klappt nicht pickst dir die "du machst dich lächerlich" bla bla schiene raus, Argumente gabs bei dir auf jeden fall nicht zu lesen, auch bist du nicht 1 mal auf meine post eingegangen, somit , lass gut sein du bist nicht disusionsfähig


----------



## Pymonte (12. Juli 2009)

Kasching schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so von WAR lese, habe ich wieder Lust damit anzufangen. Allerdings habe ich böse erfahrungen damit gemacht. Auf Level 9-11 habe ich jedes mal enttäuscht wieder aufgehört, weil es einfach nicht mehr vorran ging, ich keine Ahnung hatte wo ich hinsollte und keinerlei Hilfe im Spiel hatte.
> 
> Bin soeben zu der Entscheidung gekommen, WAR mal zu patchen und nochmal die Testversion zu nutzen (falls es das noch gibt). Dann entscheide ich, ob ich wirklich Geld dafür ausgeben werde um meinen Account zu reaktivieren und nocheinmal komplett neu anzufangen.
> 
> MfG


also eigentlich führen einen die Quests von Gebiet zu Gebiet, man muss sie natürlich alle machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten einfach Scenarien/RvR lvln und alle 10-11 lvl das Gebiet wechseln. 

PS: keine Hilfen im Spiel? Die riesigen roten Flecken und Pfeile auf der Map sind doch sehr gut erkennbar.


----------



## Seydo (12. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> "n Wow sind es titel Mounts und pets, in herr der ringe ebenfals housing, super viele Rp möglichkeiten (sogar mit anzeige wer RP machen will) Sogar frei auswählbares rüstungsaussehen."
> 
> hihi, Titel und Mounts gibts auch in WAR (nur weil wir das Thema schonmal hatten).
> 
> ...



Erst mal sollte man erfahren was für dich RP ist, weil mir scheint es so das für dich RP ist die ganze welt zu kontrollieren, wer stirbt, wer nicht, und wer wann tot ist.

Das ist RP aber nicht, Du sollst dich in deine figur versetzen und in die welt, nicht lenken was passiert.

Und so sachen wie Housing, Musizieren und ein charackter der sich auch im spiel hinsitz bringen wohl was in sachen RP, das nent sich Atmosphere ein großer grund warum man es betreibt.

Und Rp funktioniert sehr wohl, wenn du so was wie einen Kill von Illidan betrachtest dann Pickst du dir wohl zu sehr die Rosinen aus den müsslie, im RP geht es in erster linie drum das du dich in das spiel und in deinen Charackter versetz, Du hast deine geschichte und Erlebst arbenteuer mit anderen, und so sachen das Ilidan nach dem 3ten kill immer noch lebt ist keine sache die ein RP UNMÖGLICH macht.

In herr der ringe funktioniert es, und wer auf nen RP server geht wird wohl für RP bereit sein, das hat dann nichts mehr mit RP aufzwängen vom GM zu tun, die leute erklären sich selber dazu bereit

Naja, auf jeden fall hab ich das gefühl du gehst RP von der falschen seite an, das liest sich so als würde bei dir RP aus einen töten des bosses und Events bestehen, und der rest ist egal, obwohl grad der rest das wichtigste ist, Der wichtigte Aspekt ist das RP mit anderen spieler, man kann sich selber geschichten machen, selber aufgaben machen, elber auch einfach mal in der Taverne sitzen und spaß haben, davon hab ich bei dir aber nichts gelesen.

Was ich bei dir lese ist das für dich ein RP auf einen RP server wie ein Solo Rollenspiel ablaufen muss und du es auch so erwartest, das ist zwar auch RP aber logischerweise nicht möglich, das was aber möglich ist, scheint für dich unwichtig zu sein, deswegen ist wohl für dich auch kein RP möglich.

PS: RP brauch keine helden, davon abgesehen das schon genug helden geschaffen wurden, ein besonders guter kämfper kann ein held werden, ein Besonders lieber mensch, wie gesagt...du siehst es zu arg vom Solo Advancer aspekt, aber zu weniger von der seite das du und deine mitspieler dafür verantwortlich sind arbenteuer zu erleben.


----------



## crazy-warlock (12. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub Pymonte bezieht sich bei seiner Vorstellung von RP eher auf PnP-RPGs oder Larp.
Außerdem muss ich ihm zustimmern, RP in MMOs geht nicht richtig. RP is einfach mehr als emotes, housing oder was auch immer man in MMOs implementieren kann.


----------



## Seydo (12. Juli 2009)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> Ich glaub Pymonte bezieht sich bei seiner Vorstellung von RP eher auf PnP-RPGs oder Larp.
> Außerdem muss ich ihm zustimmern, RP in MMOs geht nicht richtig. RP is einfach mehr als emotes, housing oder was auch immer man in MMOs implementieren kann.



RP ist aber immer noch was man draus macht, und nur weil man kein held ist weil man den größten gegner im spiel um genatz hat (obwohl das für einen selber als charackter ja drotzdem gild) heißt das nicht das RP nicht möglich ist wie er es behaupteth at.

Esi st nicht möglich wie wenn man sich jetzt selber eine welt schreibt, wo man auch nur selber oder mit par leuten spielt, klar

Und klar, es ist mehr als Housing, aber so achen unterstützen es eben, der rest ist den spielern über lassen, diese müssen sich jetzt noch ihre eigene geschichte schreiben und ihre eigenen Abenteuer erleben


----------



## Lexxer240 (12. Juli 2009)

@Seydo  

hab mir ned alle post von dir durchgelesen aber:

Rp in war ist finde ich besser als in WoW...in Wawrhammer lässt sich wenigstens story erkennen mit den göttern und dem Krieg in WoW ..naja wo ist die story es war mal krieg dan hockt man nun immer zusammen in der Hauptstatt rum zudem kan man evtl bald auc hnoch die seite switschen....naja das wohl kein rp mehr..und wen du findest 50 Haustiere oder stundelanges farmen seien rp..dan bitteschön kannste bei WoW haben

In war gibt es krieg immer und überall es soll hier auch bitte kein Housing geben ...entspannen kan man neben der Leiche seines Feindes...ok ich geb zu man sollte schon noch was in der richtung hinsetzen oder emots mal auf deutsch machen....aber für mich ist es schon rp feeling wen ich unter dem Wappen meiner gilde eine feindliche Burg angreife...


----------



## heretik (12. Juli 2009)

RP braucht keine Tools, Ende der Geschichte. Sobald mein Treiba redet wie ein achtjähriger Dyslektiker und rumwuselt wie ein angeschossener Hase auf LSD ist das RP; wenn ein Jünger des Khaine "Heilschlampe" heißt und wie ein achtjähriger Dyslektiker redet (weil der Spieler vor der Tastatur zu nix anderem fähig ist) ist das kein RP. Dazu noch die passenden Emotes.

Und damit sind die Grenzen von mit angemessenen Mitteln durchsetzbarem RP in modernen MMORPGs auch schon erreicht. Alles darüber hinaus (wie zum Beispiel GMs, die Rollenspielregeln durchsetzen oder die Schmankerl, mit denen LotRo wirbt) sind Perlen für die Säue, sprich besetzen Ressourcen und werden von zu wenigen Rollenspielern genutzt. MMORPGs heißen halt heutzutage so, weil sich der Begriff durchgesetzt hat, nicht weil auch nur ein Hauch Rollenspiel drin wäre. Und atmosphärisches Rollenspiel entsteht trotz dutzender Extras erst dann, wenn alle mitmachen. Und das ist angesichts des modernen MMORPG-Publikums absolut illusorisch.


----------



## Adalfried (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde in Warhammer kommt kein RP auf.

Die Mobs kämpfen einzeln, man kann sich nicht setzten, keine schöne Welt, das RVR wirkt einfach nicht. Man kämpft sich immer Schritt für Schritt vor so ... hlat naja. Erst muss man A machen und dann B und dann C und dann Karl Franz ... ja bitte wo ist das Krieg und Taktik? Bitte es gibt ein Tor für ganz Altdorf? Wie klein soll das denn noch sein. Altdorf ist ne Stadt und die haben ne Mauer und mehrer Eingänge und da sollte doch was möglich sein. Aber nein Erstmal Langwelig Namenlose Keeplords umschlagen in Szenarien ... die auf 200 Mann oder so beschränkt sind. Weil man Massenschlachten will, aber keine Engin dafür hat. Ja super un dann kommt man in die Hauptstadt und darf was machen. Szenarien farmen ... passt perfekt 5 mal das selbe Szenario zur gleichen Zeit ... genau und das 10 mal hinter einander ... ja passt doch. Karl Franz und der Rest der großen Megaobabosse macht nichts. Die warten in ihren Tempeln und Palästen ... ja und warten und warten. Dann kommen die Leute an und es geht los. Der Tank macht aggro und dann Damage ... halt richtig Langweiliges altes WOW PVE ... das was alle so schlecht finden, ist am Ende von einem RVR Mega epsichen Schlachten? PVE Tankbosse? ... na super. 
Dann die Kneipen haben keine Freien Plätze zum sitzen und man hat immer diese Auctionstypen dabei? Wo kommt da RP auf? Keine GIldenhäuser oder Burg ... auch moment man kann sich ja eine KAUFEN ... net bauen wozu auch. nein Kaufen und bezahlen und .... naja so richtig toll halt. Vorallem wozu brauch man als Gilde diese Burg? Man kann doch nichts drine mahcen, nur Zeug KAUFEN und das war es.
Man greift eine Burg mit 1er Ramme und paar Kanonen an. Die direkt auf ein Ziel schießen ... passt odch super. Man greift net mit Massen Kriegsmaschinen und Soldaten an und Söldnern .... nein ... 40 Mann oder gar mal 80 für ne Burg? ... wo bitte bleibt da mal richtig Krieg? 80 Man hat man auch im AV, insgesamt zwar nur. Aber halt ... naja ... und die BOs sind nicht wichtig. Es sind Flaggen und mehr nicht. Sie bedeuten keinen Taktischen Vorteil und wenn man sie hat, kann der Gegner sie erst nach 15 Minuten wieder tappen? Wieso bitte das? ... warum net sofort. Meine ne Burg hat keine Pause. Boss tot und sofort alles umgebaut ... aber ein Wertloses Bo hat 15 Minuten Schutz?
Warum erobere ich zum Beispiel im T1 Zwerge ne Kanonenstellung und benutze sie net mal? Wozu brauche ich sie dann ... wenn ich sie nicht benutze. Nein ich lauf zum nächsten und dann zum näcshten und dann zum letzten. Bei den Burgen sieht das anders aus. Erst Burg und dann .... naja BO ... ja aber wo bleibt da der Krieg und das Gefühl was zu bewegen. wir sind die Armee und gewinnen oder verlieren ne Schlacht. Aber es passiert nichts ... die Zone wird gelockt ja ... ja super. Aber es stirbt niemand wichtiges oder es wird nichts wichtiges verändern. Nein mann kann in die Nächste Zone und das selben nochmal machen ... wo kommt da RP auf?
Der Weiße Turm wäre doch eine schöne RVR Zone ... nein eine Destro PQ und als Hochelf seh ich den net mal von innen. Die Druchii kommen einfach so an den Barrieren Vorbei und durch die Labys und ... naja kurz mal eine ganze Festung vernichten ... und die Mobs kommen einzeln heraus ... ja und die Drachen sind eh keine Gegner im T1 tötet man ein. Aber Karl Franz ist jenseits von jeden anderen ... genau und ein Drache oder Großer Dämon ist gerade mal 12 Mann oder 20 Vielleicht ... genau ... .

Weiß net mal ehrlich wenn Altdorf attackiert wird, sitzt Karl Franz A nicht im Palast und wartet auf sein Urteil. B wird nicht nur ein Tor attackiert, C stehen Kriegsmaschinen vor den Toren und Belagerungstürme und ganze Armee, D wird ein Teil der Stadt evakuiert und in die inneren Wälle gezogen, E werden alle Soldaten zusammen gerufen und kämpfen und F gibt es kein Szenario ... es gibt kein Szenario ... wozu ist man in der Haupstadt? Damit man dort darum kämpft, in den Gassen der Stadt. Aber nein Altdorf ist ein winziges Dorf und sehr klein und dann kämpft man in einem Szen darum? Karl Franz, Finnubar und der Grolli sitzen im Palast rum und warten? Die machen nichts. Die Hochelfenarmee die Ulthuan aufgeben hat und den Mahlstrom einfach so ignot, wozu brauch man denn auch, findet sich nicht. Die gibt es nicht? 

Also für ein wirkliches Gefühl von Warhammer hätte das Imperium für den Start gereicht. Einfach das gesamtE Imperium mit Kislev und Praag etc. Fertig, dass reicht für genug Stoff. Dazu Marinenburg undswoeit. Dort hätte man viele große Städte gehabt, Hochelfen und Zwerge untergebracht etc. Dann hätte man alle Magie Orden einbringen könne, Ork und Goblinschamanen, Weiße Magie, Chaosmagie als Nurlge, Tzeentch oder Slaanseh eben. Also so richtig Warhammer undn icht.
Khorne und rest gibt es nicht. Tzeetnch ist das einzige und bei den Hochelfen ist man einfach ein Erzmagier, die anderen Magieschulen kann man nicht. Obwohl die Weiße Magie ja an sich jede Schule in sich trägt. Nein ... 8 Magie Lehren würde ja dauern und vorallem man bräuchte Idee.

Ich glaube Mythic wollte nur fix Geld verdienen und haben gedacht, dass ihr Spiel genug Leute hält. Hätten sie das gehabt, was sie in ihren Werbe Videos gesagt haben ... ok dann würde es gehen. Aber sie haben es nicht und nur ein DaoC und WOW Clone gepackt und nicht mehr. Hätten sie mal Mut gehabt zum Sandboxprinzip und eine bessere Engine genommen ... he ich meine bei 30vs30 stockt es bei einigen und da sind keine Mobs dabei ... bei AoC Stockt es net mal bei 40 Leuten und einer kleinen richtigen Stadt? Bitte man kann bei WAR kaum effekte ausschalten, nur schwach drehen. Aber wozu brauch ich Rauch udn das ganze? Es frist nur Leistung ... aber nein ... Schatten kann man einstellen, denn es eigentlich garnicht gibt.

Nein Warhammer bietet kein RP Gefühl, die Quests sind schrecklich, Story gibt es nicht und wenn man wirklich RVR will erlebt man ekine und ändert nichts. Denn alle großen Ziele und wichtigen Orte sind langwelige PVE QUest und im RVR kämpft man eben um nichts und keine Taktik hilft Altdorf oder die andere City ... Dorf zu erobern. Nein ... Erst muss man A machen und dann B und dann C und dann erst den Boss ... vorher geht nicht ... weil ... nein erst A ... .


----------



## Seydo (13. Juli 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> @Seydo
> 
> hab mir ned alle post von dir durchgelesen aber:
> 
> ...



Nicht böse gemeint aber da ist wieder das altbekannte problem, du hast nicht gelesen

Dann ich hab nie behauptet das es in WoW gutes RP gibt, sogar im gegenteil, ich hab selten so ein Grottiges RP erlebnis gehabt, deswegen bin ich auch ganz klar der meinung, wenn momentan RP dann ganz klar Herr der ringe online, die Community ist top, allein schon das Ermöglicht ein gutes RP, und die Extras die dabei helfen wie Musizieren und Housing tun einfach den rest.

Jetzt aber zu dem was du geschrieben ahst, in Wow lässt sich die story wohl genau so gut erkennen, wer sich damit beschaft wird also genug story haben, in warhammer wie in wow, allerdings bietet auch hier herr der ringe durch die inzinierung des ganzen mehr, nicht nur die buchquest die sowas wie die hauptquestreihe sind und somit einen Spannenden Story faden durch das spiel ziehen, nein, auch wer die filme und bücher kennt hat Genug Geschichte, dazu gibts dann noch das Seson play (oder wie genau das genannt wird) usw.

Und desweiteren, wieder das problem das du nicht gelesen hast, ich hab nie behauptet das die ganzen vicher für RP wichtig ist, in meinen Ersten post hab ich ganz klar gesagt das mir so was in warhammer fehlt, alternativen zum normalen gameplay, von RP war da noch nicht mal groß die rede.

Und was für dich RP feeling ist, ist aber kein RP, das sollte dir klar sein, RP besteht aus Interkation mit mitspielern und größtenteils in deinen kopf, nicht durch das rennen mit einer flagge auf einer burg, sowas ist Atmospäre mehr nicht, aber kein RP

Wie gesagt,du hättest lesen sollen, deine sachen bezogen sich leider so gut wie gar nichts auf meinen, du hast villeicht ein thema teil aufgegriffen, aber das nicht mal richtig, nicht böse gemeint, ist aber so.


----------



## Archonlord (13. Juli 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte mal vor Wochen wieder War probiert. Es ist aber nichts anders als WOW oder sowas. Zergen und BGs und das Open RVR ist immer das selbe. Finde es immernoch langweilig.
> 
> Die Landschaften sehen nicht toll aus und als Hochelf sollte man die Quest garnicht erst verstehen. Auch die Zonen der HE darf man sich nicht anschauen, aber GW ist wahrscheinlich egal wie sehr Mythic die Lore zerstört hat. Die haben das Imperium komplett Englisch benannt, wenn man englisch zockt. Aber die Gegenstände sind dann wieder deutsch, weil man auf einem deutschen Server spielt. Net mal Zeit für Anständige Sprachpakette hatten sie und das Imperium hat deutsche Namen. Selbst im englischen sind viele deutsche Namen im Warhammer Universium.
> Dazu kommt das Warhammer Online viel zu stark Itemlastig ist gegen Ende und auch sehr farm lastig. Ich meine man muss ewig farmen eh man Renownrank hoch bekommt und das immer wieder mit SZens oder im Open RVR. Auch viele Ideen sind schlecht umgesetzt. Das Open RVR ist nur Zonenlock. Es gibt also nichts worum man kämpft. In PQs tötet man wichtige Helden und Kommandanten der Warhammerwelt und im Open RVR, dem Kern des spiels haut man sich gegenseitig um Wertlose Burgen und Namenlose Keeplords.
> ...



ihhh pvp machen in nem pvp-mmo ... wie doof ..und wie die leute keine ahnung von hardware haben grausam... wie scheisse war ohne plan aussieht.. und wie geil nach einmal googeln und 2-3 häkchen beim grafiktreiber .... echt.. n rechner is halt kein gameboy wer solche probleme nicht in den griff kriegt sollte es vllt lieber mit ner konsole probieren
naja
vielleicht.. mal der geheimtipp für alle mit nvidia-graka.. nhancer heisst das teil... erklärt alles leicht verständlich(jede treiberfunktion!!!) .und macht war und andere spiele drölf mal schöner bei besserer leistung


----------



## Adalfried (13. Juli 2009)

?
AoC und andere Games laufen stabil. Ich staune das viele Leute in Foren sich über die Leistung und die alte Engine von WAR aufregen und das mit gutem recht. Ich meine für das, was es an Hardware verschlingt ist es schlecht und jemand der ein Spiel entwickelt will doch das die Leute die uach keine Ahnung davon haben, gute Leistung erzielen und die einen Plan haben die beste. Nur ist das Spiel da nicht so es ist Hardware Pokern und wenn ich sehe das einige Games Unreal Engine 3.5 nutzen, dann ist das deutlich schlauer. WAR Soll ja die alte DaoC Engine benutzen und die ist einfach Stein alt. Die kann zwar einiges, aber eben nicht mehr das was heute Grafikkarten haben und beobachte mal Teilweise die Leistung bei WAR. RAM Voll, Prozessor arbeit auch übel, aber die Grafikkarte die schläft ein und macht nichts. Der Prozessor und die RAM arbeiten ausschließlich und das zeigt doch, dass da was von der Engine nicht funktioniert. Ich meine ich stelle doch nicht an meiner Graka hier und da rum, um bei einem Zergspiel 2 Leute mehr zu sehen? Weiß ja net ... ne die hätten ne andere Engine nutzen müssen und sollen, die auch mehr als 200 Leute packt.

Ich meine es heißt Massenschlachten ... und wenn bei AoC bei ca. 40-50 Leuten in einer Stadt nichts passiert an meinem Rechner (gut ich hab nicht alles auf Maximum), und bei WAR bei gerade mal 60 Leuten in einem RVR GEbiet wo nichts ist und Schatten und andere Effekte ja garnicht da sind, fängt es an zu ruckeln ... na da weiß ich auch nicht. Dazu kommt das man in Game doch an der Grafik rum schrauben muss. Ich will doch net jedes mal meine Graka neu einstellen für Spiele. Die Spiele sollen doch mit der Hardware arbeiten. Das heißt wenn ich nur Raucheffekte höher und niedriger schrauben kann, sie aber nicht austellen und andere effekte nur niedrigschrauben kann, zeigt das doch viel.
Bei AoC und HDRO und selbst WOW kann man viele Sachen zu und abschalten und hoch schrauben. Einfach weil diese Engines ausgereifert sind, obwohl WOW ja auch schon uralt ist. Merkt man seit ihren "Ultra" doch recht gut, dass auch sie an der Grenze ihrer Engine sind. Denn dort merkt man auch mit guten Rechnern das dort langsam das alter sich bemerkbar macht.
Warhammer Online kann doch als "RVR"der neuen Generation nicht ne alte Engine benutzen. Wenn man so was aufbohrt, geht Leistung verloren. Da eben Grafikarten zu diesem Zeitpunkt anders arbeiten und andere Leistungen hatten.

Ich hab keine Ahnung von Hardware groß, es interessiert mich auch nicht. Weil nicht ich anfangen muss mein Rechner zu verstehen, um wirklich ein MMO zu zocken. 

Dazu ist WAR kein PVP MMO, es ist ein ein mix aus PVE und PVP. Denn im Endgame gibt es nur PVE oder eben bissel PVP. Ein richtiges PVP MMO ist Darkfall oder mal sehen wie Mortal wird. Denn RVR in kleinen BGs oder Szens oder "open RVR in winzigen Zonen" zu veranstalten und um Ziele zu kämpfen, die einfach nicht ins Warhammer Universum passen ... das ist für mich kein PVP oder RVR, sondern nur Zerg PVP ala WOW und co.
Guild Wars ist recht hübsches PVP, vorallem kann man es nebenbei mal fix zocken und schnell Chars hoch leveln ... also klick und Maxlevel halt. Das ist wirklich PVP, weil man auch auf gleichem Level arbeitet und kämpft, außer vom Skill und Erfahrung eben. Während WAR auch hier wieder Items  im Vordergrund rückt und Renown grinden.


----------



## heretik (13. Juli 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Weiß ja net ... ne die hätten ne andere Engine nutzen müssen und sollen, die auch mehr als 200 Leute packt.



Und die wäre? Ich bin immer wieder baff darüber, wie viele Experten sich in MMORPG-Foren rumtreiben. Ihr solltet euch dringend mal bei den entsprechenden Firmen bewerben, Ihr lasst euch hochdotierte Jobs entgehen, und das perfekte MMORPG hätten wir so auch schon lang.


----------



## Adalfried (13. Juli 2009)

Das ist es doch ... sie haben aber damit geworben das Massenschlachten gibt! 
Dann hätten sie auch die Engine liefern müssen. Hätten sie zwar locker 1 Jahr länger gebraucht, weil sie parrallel ihre Engine entwickeln, aber dafür hätten sie iene gehabt. Sie hätten auch eine gute kaufen können oder sich entwickeln lassen. Die genau das erfüllt, dafür sind diese Leute doch da. Dann hätten sie in ihrer Werbung ehrlich sein müssen. Sagen wir haben maximal 60 Mann wie oder 80 oder halt 100 und da läuft es gut und drüber geht es nicht so gut. Aber das hätte sich nicht verkaufen lassen können. 
Dazu sind denk ich viele Leut kein Problem mehr für die Rechner selbst, das Problem ist derzeit eigentlich das Internet. Die Rechner und Server verkraften schon einiges, wenn man ne gute Engine und Serverstruktur hat. Dann packen die auch mehrer Spieler, dass Problem ist das Internet selbst. Also die Provider und die Telekom. 

Mir geht es immer darum, dass sie in ihrer Werbung und in ihren Podcast von epischen Massenschlachten Sprachen und von Veränderung und RVR Erlebniss, aber es ist nichts weiter als WOW BG oder halt DaoC, also eben nichts neues und auch nichts episches. Das Gefühl kommt nicht auf, weder durch Grafik, noch durch die Welt.


----------



## myadictivo (13. Juli 2009)

wie funzt das mit dem reaktivieren des accounts ? ich hab auch noch einen inaktiven. wird mir da beim ersten loggin eine 10 tage gutschrift gegeben oder ist das direkt zeitlich begrenzt ? ich hab leider KEINE email bekommen von den lieben leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



upps..hat sich erledigt. kam auf meine 2. email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann hau ich mir den client auch mal wieder drauf und überzeuge mich davon, dass alles noch genauso schlecht ist wie vor 5 monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (13. Juli 2009)

Ja, die Werbung haben sie gemacht und Massenschlachten laufen auch. Scheinabr sogar sehr gut, denn würden sie nicht funktionieren, würden sie nicht stattfinden.
Das sie besser laufen könnten, ist irgendwo klar. Aber das es schon eine Leistung ist, dass sich bis zu 500 Leute pro Zone die Köpfe einschlagen, das wird mal wieder stillschweigend ignoriert.
In Performance hat WAR noch einiges an Potential nach oben, aber laufen tut es allemal, sonst würden sich nicht regelmäßig Leute im T4 Zerg treffen^^


----------



## Pente (13. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ja, die Werbung haben sie gemacht und Massenschlachten laufen auch. Scheinabr sogar sehr gut, denn würden sie nicht funktionieren, würden sie nicht stattfinden.
> Das sie besser laufen könnten, ist irgendwo klar. Aber das es schon eine Leistung ist, dass sich bis zu 500 Leute pro Zone die Köpfe einschlagen, das wird mal wieder stillschweigend ignoriert.
> In Performance hat WAR noch einiges an Potential nach oben, aber laufen tut es allemal, sonst würden sich nicht regelmäßig Leute im T4 Zerg treffen^^


Leider muss ich gerade im Punkto "große Schlachten" widersprechen. Egal wann ich seit 1.3 online war ... mit den großen Schlachten kurz nach Release hat das Spiel nichts mehr gemeinsam. Die Zahl der Spieler die sich gegenüber stehen sind relativ überschaubar und belaufen sich meist auf 2-3 Kriegstrupps pro Seite. Bei 3 Kriegstrupps pro Seite wären wir bei 144 beteiligten und selbst das ist seit 1.3 eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.

So schön / toll die Länder der Toten auch sein mögen nichts desto trotz haben sie einen sehr großen Spieleranteil aus dem RvR gezogen. Das Bild das sich mir seit Wochen (selbst zur Prime-Time) bietet ist immer das Selbe: die Fraktion die Zutritt zu den Ländern der Toten hat befindet sich fast vollständig dort und macht Instanzen + PQs. Die andere Fraktion die draußen bleiben muss grast gemütlich die ganzen Burgen und Schlachtfeldziele der T4-Gebiete ab und wartet darauf, dass die Timer runterticken. Nur selten ist die Gegenwehr wirklich der Rede Wert. Bei den letzten 6 Festungskämpfen war nichtmal nennenswerte Verteidigung in der Festung. Es sei denn man möchte 5-10 Spieler als ausreichende Verteidigung einer Endzonen-Festung bezeichnen.

Es wurde schon so oft diskutiert und gesagt, dass ich es eigentlich leid bin aber im Grunde trifft es halt den Punkt: das System der Länder der Toten ist ja ganz nett und in DAoC hat es super funktioniert. In DAoC hatte man allerdings auch 3 Fraktionen und wenn eine Fraktion zutritt hatte waren draußen immernoch 2 Fraktionen die darum kämpften rein zu kommen. Dieser Kampf fehlt in Warhammer voll und ganz.

Man muss hier irgendwie wieder die Kurve kriegen ... back to the roots sozusagen. Noch mehr Richtung PvE trimmen verträgt das Spiel unter keinen Umständen. Gerade im PvE Bereich gibts MMO technisch gesehn weitaus ausgereiftere Alternativen zum Warhammer PvE.


----------



## pulla_man (13. Juli 2009)

pente hat da schon ganz recht. bei uns auf averland hat es sich zumindest bisschen eingedemmt was das kreislocken angeht. zumindest ich und nen paar spieler meiner freundes und gildenliste versuchen ab und an gegen zu halten und der gegnerischen fraktion das locken zu vermiesen. und ich sehe immer mehr allianzspieler und spieler anderer gilden und allianzen die den selben weg einschlagen.

dennoch kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, dass alle sagen in DAOC war dieses problem besser gelöst. einfach dadurch, dass mindestens 2 fraktionen draussen waren und um die burgen oder whatever zu kämpfen (habe DAOC selber nie gespielt, deshalb weiss ich nicht genau wie das dort ablief)

meiner meinung nach sollten sie die länder generell für beide reiche offen machen, und es so lösen, dass die punkte die man momentan sammelt um zugang zu erhaltn, reduziert werden und dann dazu dienen gegnerische instanzen zu invaden. reduziert man die punkte um die hälfte, dann hat die fraktion die zuerst die punktegrenze erreicht, die möglichkeit die instanzen der anderen fraktion zu invaden, dennoch können beide fraktionen gleichzeitig in ihre eigenen instanzen rein und diese starten bzw weiterführen.


----------



## Deadwool (13. Juli 2009)

Da muss ich Pente zustimmen. Eine dritte Spielerfraktion wäre gerade in Bezug auf Länder der Toten nicht verkehrt. Auf der anderen Seite denke ich dass solange Mythic die Content Balance nicht weiter Richtung PVE verschiebt, die Länder eine nette Abwechslung zum RVR Alltag bleiben werden. In den ersten paar Wochen ist das Interesse natürlich grösser, aber auf Dauer wird das RVR nicht zu kurz kommen. 

Schon komisch, aber als Ex-WoW Spieler und langjähriger PVE Raider war dieser angekündigte Content Patch mit der Aussicht auf interessante PVE Instanzen für mich der ausschlaggebende Punkt vor einem Monat wieder bei Warhammer einzusteigen. Seitdem habe ich aber so viel Spass an RVR Keepbelagerungen und Stadt Verteidigungen gefunden, dass ich PVE Instanzen und auch die Länder der Toten nur noch als angenehme Abwechslung für zwischendurch empfinde. Aber dafür ist das Gebiet wirklich liebevoll gemacht. 1-2 mal die Woche verschlägt es mich dahin um PQs zu machen, oder einfach nur um die sagenhaft schöne Landschaft zu bewundern.


----------



## Moonbringer (13. Juli 2009)

Sers zusammen ich wollte mal von Drakenwald Berichten was ich so die letzte Zeit bemerkt habe ist das in den Ländern der Toten immer weniger Leute sich rumtreiben. Die meisten laufen wieder im ORvR rum und machen Burgen bzw Szenarios. Bei uns in der Gilde wird nur noch nach Ldt gegangen um das Grab des Geierfürsten zu machen!!! Bzw mal paar Pq's zu machen falls man Lust dazu hat. 
MfG Moon


----------



## Enweldor (13. Juli 2009)

Es mag zwar sein, dass es viele sind, die auf die 10 Tage scharf sind, aber da kann ich mich ausschließen. Mein Beweggrund war, dass mir WoW doch langsam zu ausgelutscht und zahlenlastig war (wurde mir beim Öffentlichen Questen durch eine Recountanfrage nochmals bewiesen -.-) und ich nochmal was anderes machen wollte. Also habe ich mich mir wieder WAR Spielzeit geholt. Bin zwar noch nicht im T4 aktiv und die Länder der Toten sind noch in weiter Ferne, aber bin sehr enthusiastisch beim Spielen. Hoffe wie jeder andere Zerstörungsspieler auf den Balance Patch und dann kanns nur noch Spaß machen.

@TE
Gruß zurück und sobald ich gleich einlogge, frage ich in der Gilde nach und finde heraus, wer du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Wieso wird denn jetzt mein Char nicht als Signatur angezeigt? Habe doch vorhin Blasc runtergeladen und eingestellt....


----------



## genosse (13. Juli 2009)

Enweldor schrieb:


> Edit:
> Wieso wird denn jetzt mein Char nicht als Signatur angezeigt? Habe doch vorhin Blasc runtergeladen und eingestellt....



Das mußt du selbst in die Signatur eintragen. Hierzu kannst du in mein buffed dir eine "Visitenkarte" erstellen und sobald du damit fertig bist, werden felder angezeigt, ein Link auf diese Signatur, welche du dann in deine Signatur kopieren mußt.

mfg


----------



## Enweldor (13. Juli 2009)

Danke Genosse, ich versuchs.


----------



## Jarwid (13. Juli 2009)

Auf Averland hat es sich nach meinem Empfinden schon wieder halbwegs eingependelt zwischen LdT und oRvR. 

Selbstverständlich sind viele im Grab des Geierfürsten aber es geht auch im RvR fast immer was. Mir machts jedenfalls Spass.

Und auch wenn das Grab PvE Inhalt ist, so ist es dennoch eine sehr willkommene Abwechslung zum täglichen Burgen claimen und eine äußerst ansprechende und anspruchsvolle Ini (sowohl optisch als auch inhaltlich). Letztens hab ich das erste mal erlebt das die Order in unsere Instanz des Grabes eingedrungen ist und das war schon aufregend. Um hier allerdings wirklich etwas PvP in einer Ini zu ermöglichen müsste man wohl die Fallen etwas entschärfen. Imo warten die Verteidiger einfach an der Feuerfalle und räuchern damit jeden Eindringling aus. Ist zwar beim ersten Mal witzig aber solange es möglich ist, dass Verteidiger direkt hinter den Falle warten kann kein echter Kampf entstehen (ich weiss das es so nicht vorgesehen ist, möglich ist es aber trotzdem und was möglich ist wird auch genutzt)


----------



## Pente (13. Juli 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sind viele im Grab des Geierfürsten aber es geht auch im RvR fast immer was. Mir machts jedenfalls Spass.


Das im RvR was los ist hab ich nicht bestritten. Nur hat dies längst nichts mehr mit den, vor Release, versprochenen "epischen Massenschlachten" zu tun. Relativ bald nach Release hatte man Situationen in denen sich hunderte von Spielern gegenüber standen und die Zonen regelmäßig in die Knie gingen. Klar läuft nun alles runder, die Performance wird besser usw. Aber das alles auf Kosten der an der großen Schlacht beteiligten Spieler. Wenn sich je zwei Kriegstrupps pro Zone gegenüber stehen erinnert das nicht an große epische Schlachten sondern eher an das Alteractal aus WoW. PvP in diesem Ausmaß deckt sich einfach nicht mehr zu 100% mit dem was Mythic vorschwebte und was sich viele davon erhofft haben.


----------



## Jarwid (13. Juli 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Das im RvR was los ist hab ich nicht bestritten. Nur hat dies längst nichts mehr mit den, vor Release, versprochenen "epischen Massenschlachten" zu tun. Relativ bald nach Release hatte man Situationen in denen sich hunderte von Spielern gegenüber standen und die Zonen regelmäßig in die Knie gingen. Klar läuft nun alles runder, die Performance wird besser usw. Aber das alles auf Kosten der an der großen Schlacht beteiligten Spieler. Wenn sich je zwei Kriegstrupps pro Zone gegenüber stehen erinnert das nicht an große epische Schlachten sondern eher an das Alteractal aus WoW. PvP in diesem Ausmaß deckt sich einfach nicht mehr zu 100% mit dem was Mythic vorschwebte und was sich viele davon erhofft haben.



Naja, mir ist es ehrlich gesagt wurscht ob mir 48 Gegner gegenüberstehen oder 480. Wenn sich 2 KT's beider Fraktionen auf engem Raum prügeln sind das rd. 100 Spieler und das reicht mir allemal um das Gefühl einer großen Schlacht zu haben. Und ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch nicht traurig wenn der Server nicht in die Knie geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem findet man doch ständig andere Situationen vor, mal kriegt man mit Mühe einen KT zusammen, mal sinds easy mehrere. Mal muss man die Order mit der Lupe suchen, mal überfluten sie das ganze Gebiet. Aber um die reine Spielerzahl pro Fight gehts mir sowieso nicht. Ich finde es genauso reizvoll mit ner 6er Gruppe PvP zu betreiben wie in großen Gruppen. Mein Main ist Heiler und ich hab alle Hände voll zu tun mich um "meinen" KT zu kümmern, ob daneben noch 1,2, viele weitere KTs da sind, hat auf meinen Spielspass nur beschränkt Einfluss.

Nach dem letzten Patch kam das rvr bei uns wegen LdT zum erliegen und das ist inzwischen nicht mehr so, mehr wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexxer240 (13. Juli 2009)

Was mich zurzeit einfach stört ist das auf dem server Erengrad zwar was los ist in jedem tier aber das man t4 praktisch vergessen kan..die sc verliert man nurnoch warum?
o rvr gabs gestern auch wieder auch wurde altord gelockt nur völlig sinnlos den reikland war dicht wusste agrned das man die 2 aüseren keeps also greens und dunkelelfen haben kan um dazu altorf locken.....nur leider finde ich extrem schade das die Leute einen echt immer alles schlecht reden müssen man kommt ins sc und der erste sagt schon so leute Zeit mal wieder der Order punkte zu schenken...wie soll man mit dieser einstellung gewinnen ich fang mal garned an mich aufzuregen das jeder von der ordnung nen behinderten bw hat.....

aber Pente hat völlig recht O Rvr mäßig geht lange nichtmehr soviel bzw in solchen massen als open beta oder nach release...verstehe nicht warum sie diese sperre eingebaut haben nur weils manche gibt die lags haben(dies nun immer noch gibt)mein pc ist auch nichtmehr der beste aber habe sehr selten mal extreme ruckler wo ich sage woor nerft mich das nun..

und den Content patch nehme ich irgendwie garnicht war....finde es überhaupt nicht ansprechend das eigentlich garnichts neues nen paar instanzen pqs...hätten sie den balanc patch und neue belagerungswaffen bzw endlich maln keep umbau gemacht hätte mich das viel mehr gefreut als die länder...sie sind zwar gut gemacht it den fallen aber nach dem 3 ten mal ises öde.....keep belagern tut man aber dauernd...wäre für mich und den großteil  unserer gilde besser als ein content patch gewesen..

trotzdem finde ich auch wen es versprochen wurde noch lange nicht so schlimm wie bei den anderen games wo etwas versprochen wird...siehe WoW epische Massenschlachten..episch ja den bei 100 man -200 man schmirt der komplette server ab..oder im kampf fliegen aber naja^^


----------



## Adalfried (13. Juli 2009)

ähm naja WOW ist und bleibt ein PVE Spiel und in diesem Bereich ist es derzeit Konkurenzlos, was dass Prinzip farmen und PVE Bosse angeht. Natürlich kommt da auch Konkruenz, gerade die Sandboxspiele werden sehr hübsch werden =).

Aber an sich ist WOW nie fürs PVP Ausgelegt wurden. Das kam nach der Beta und hat den Leuten übel gefallen. Die hatten nie damit gerechent, dass die Leute so viel PVP wollen. Die Battlegrounds sind eher so fun und der neue wird denk ich recht cool, also will mir denn auf jeden nochmal anschauen. Aber an sich ist WOW halt nicht mehr in der Zeit und alt. Aber sie wollten nie epische Schlachten mit 100er Spielern. Wintergrasp war ein Versuch, mal bissel mehr Leute zusammen treffen zu lassen. Aber an sich ist wo kein PVP, was Massenpvp als aushänge schild trägt. Es trägt PVE als dieses und darin sind sie recht gut, ok der nächste Patch ist bissel ... fraglich. 

Mythic hat nicht nur andere Firmen beleidigt oder gar indirekt attackiert in ihren Videos und Interviews, nein sie haben sich noch als neue Generation PVP angekündigt und sind net mal ne neue Generation. Sondern nur das alte, in Warhammergestalt. Epische Massenschlachten hatte Mythic versprochen, aber mehr als AV wird es am Ende auch nicht oder Wintergrasp. Ihr Open RVR Konzept ist so naja. Sie haben gesagt am Anfang ganz wenig RVR und am Ende nur noch RVR. Ja aber die Endzonen gibt es nichts im RVR Gebiet, keine PQs nichts ... nur halt die Bos und die Festungen vom T1 - T4 gibt es da keine Abwechslung. Also für ein Spiel was nur RVR bietet und nur RVR als Ziel hat und PVE eher nebenbei laufen lässt und das merkt man dem PVE bereich auch an. Ist es nicht viel geworden, von dem was sie angekündigt haben. Wäre es so, wie es angekündigt wurden war ... ok dann super Game. Aber wie es geworden ist ... hm. Viele Leute sind immernoch sauer auf Funcom, weil sie dass selbe gemacht haben. Sie haben Versprochen und nichts gehalten, auch wenn AoC wirklich gut geworden ist, im vergleich zum Anfang, haben sie mit diesem Image zu kämpfen.
Mythic ging ein Schritt weiter, sie geben Funcom tipps für ein gutes MMO. Dabei hatte Funcom ein eigenes Kampfsystem, ein genials Tut, schöne Welt und Magiesystem mal bissel anders. Dazu sieht es einfach nur geil aus und man kann seinen Char völlig frei einstellen und so lange rumschrauben bis man ihn hat. 
Warhammer Online bietet da noch die alten Eintellungs Möglichkeiten. Viele Spiele der neueren Genrationen gehen auch auf diese Schiebe Regler zurück, einfach weil es mehr Vielfalt gibt. Natürlich kostet es auch mehr Energie und Leistung für die Server und den Client, versteht sich. Aber wenn man ne gute Engine hat, steckt die dass weg. Wozu hat man den Grakas, die wollen ja auch was mahcen,
Nein Warhammer ist keine neue Generation. Es gibt kein neues Element, mit ausnahme der PQs und dieser Kill Collectoren. Wobei diese beiden ja ausschließlich im PVE sind. Net im PVP Verbunden nein, dort muss man die quest erst annehmen und abgeben. Macht auch Spaß bei einer Keepschlacht immer hinter zum Boss zu rennen, abgeben und wieder vor und diese BO Verteidigungsquest, die man pro BO bekommt sind enorm lästig. Vorallem wenn man sein Tier haben willsind dsa 12 Quests im Log ... das Log ist mehr als unübersichtlich und schlecht design. 

Nein neue Generation wie sie Versprochen haben, epische Schlachten und das ganze, sind sie schon lange nicht mehr. Mit Land der Toten haben sie nur ein altes Konzept von DaoC umgesetzt, in einem neuen Gebiet und das Design der Kreaturen hatten sie auch schon. Sie brauchten es nur umsetzten und da muss ich mal Gamesworkshop ein zugestehen, auch wenn sie an sich teuer sind =) und community arbeit fast gegen Null habe, was Artworks angeht und Modelle sind sie sehr gut. Da gibt es keine Frageu nd Mythic musste sich kaum was ausdenken, die Artworks hatten sie gehabt. Also Land of the Dead ist nichts besonderes. Sie hatten alles da und mussten nichts neu machen groß, außer eben schauen wie man es einbaut. Es passt auch zum Krieg der um das bestehen ganzer Völker geht, überhaupt nicht. Da man aber leider immer erst alles Locken muss und Grinden muss, um in die Hauptstadt zu kommen. Kann man die Armme umbewegung vom Feind nichtmal nutzen.


----------



## heretik (13. Juli 2009)

Sorry, ich kann das nimmer lesen. Mag ja sein dass du was zu sagen hast, aber von der Präsentationsweise bekomm ich Kopfweh.

Bis "Sandkasten" hab ichs geschafft ... und so toll sich "Sandkasten" und "totale Freiheit" auch immer anhören: Das will doch heute kein Mensch mehr. Die Leute wollen beschäftigt werden, ihren ePeen ausbauen und basta.


----------



## Bekah (14. Juli 2009)

Mir macht ORVR Spaß und bietet genug abwechslung weil mann ja an sich sich immer was neues einfallen lassen kann, neu Taktiken usw...
Der Haken an der Sache ist , die Moral der Community! ich hab im frühjahr Studiums bedinkt eine Pause eingelegt gehabt und als ich zurück kam, war der 1.2 Patch relative frisch auf den servern.

Das ganze gejammer das mich am Anfang schon genervt hat ist noch viel schlimmer geworden , jedes mal wenn mann mal aufgerieben wurde sind alle geleaved udn wenn mann auf Fressbrett bekommen hat waren die gegner Automatisch ne Bomber grupee usw.... 

Diese Situation hat sich ja noch zu  zugespitzt, mann muss zu geben der aoe Spam war schon sehr bitter damals!

Diese Einstellung hat sich bis heute gehalten (und mal ganz ehrlich heute find ich ist der Aoe immernoch kampfentscheident  wichtig aber es hat sich ja wohl doch stark gebessert) und so stehen kreislocken, ignorieren der Festungen und vorm Feind davon laufen ( dazu fällt mir wie ein ganzer Kt die beine in die hand genommen hat weil zwei BWs aufgetaucht sind) heute imme rnoch an der Tages Ordnung. 

In letzte zeit hab ich das  subjektive Gefühl auf Carroburg  das es sich wieder bessert zum teil deutlich sogar, halb wegs was los im ORVR  meist sogar mit lead und ein paar leute tun sogar das was der Leader sagt und es werden Manöver versucht XD, Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen das sich Sz gruppen öfter mal einfach so zusammen finden( also hier kein Stamm Setup sondern Randoms die sich  halt zufällig übernweggeloffen sind und dann für 3 -4 sz eine sz gruppe bilden ) 

Am positivste entwicklung im letzten monat ist das es sich rum gesprochen hat das sowohl der DD JDK als auch der Opfer JDK ihre daseins berechtigung haben.


Ich dneke nicht dass das allgemeine MIMIMIMIMI mit dem Balance Patch aufhören wird weil so unbalanced finde ich das gar nicht,( destro verliert die meiste sz nur deswegen weil ihr Setup scheiße ist )  meistens sind  halt random gruppen gegen sz gruppen und den Randoms fehlt dann halt der setup. ( und Order hat nunmal auf carroburg aufgrund von massen mäßiger unterlegen heit wenig zu melden und deswegen gibt es dort halt merh Sz gruppen weil die ORVR moral unten ist ) 


Als Schluß Credo ein Aufruf: In einem RVR-Spiel ist verlieren normal mann spielt ja nicht gegen einen Gegner der so programmiert worden ist das ein bestimmte strategie zieht und wenn mann sich dran hält gewinnt. nein Leute flexible einfallsreich und vorallem organisiert muss mann sein und organisiert ist mann ziemlich selten bei uns auf dem Server zumindest im großen Maßstab. Meine  Hoffnung beruht auf den doch recht zahlreichen neuankömmligen deren Kampfgeist nicht  gebrochen ist ( so wie bei den alten hasen ) 

PS: Das Gerücht ist aufgetaucht das zwei Große Gilden geschlossen von DAOC zu WAR auf Carroburg wechseln! Hiermit (sofern das stimmt )   will ich unserer neue Kameraden herzlich wilkommen heißen.^^

PPS: seufz noch massenzulauf auf der Destro Seite arme Order ( bezogen auf Carroburg ) 

(PPPS:  Unsere Ordis sind übrigens ziemlich gut Aldorf hab ich schon ne gewisse Zeit lang nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen[ kann aber türlich auch mein persönliches pech sein ] )


----------



## Kakerlakchen (14. Juli 2009)

Bekah schrieb:


> (PPPS:  Unsere Ordis sind übrigens ziemlich gut Aldorf hab ich schon ne gewisse Zeit lang nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen[ kann aber türlich auch mein persönliches pech sein ] )



das liegt eher an den lock leecher die lieber von lock zu lock fliegen statt ne festung anzugreifen


----------



## HellsBells90 (15. Juli 2009)

Hi leute 
ich würde von euch ex-wow spielern, falls es euch gibt, gerne mal hören warum ihr aufgehört habt und jetzt warhammer spielt?

mir mach wow mittlerweile keinen spaß mehr und habe am 12.07 zum letzten mal (vorerst) bezahlt, da der acc eingefroren ist.

was haben die entwickler von warhammer besser gemacht?
oder auch schlechter?


(ich weiß das es zurzeit eine 10 tage testversion von warhammer gibt, nur leider verfügt mein rechner über zu wenig RAM
doch bald kommt ein notebook welches die vorraussetzungen deutlich übertrifft)

danke für antworten


----------



## Mithriwan (15. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Aber das es schon eine Leistung ist, dass sich bis zu 500 Leute pro Zone die Köpfe einschlagen, das wird mal wieder stillschweigend ignoriert.




Rofl, du meintest jetzt 500 Leute pro Server, denk ich mal! Wenns hoch kommt. xD




heretik schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann nimmer lesen.



Das war ja klar...


----------



## Adalfried (15. Juli 2009)

Was bei War wirklich gut ist im vergleich zu WOW

-Kein Gold für Ausrüstung in Standhalten, daher wirklich wenn man Lust hat zocken und nicht ... bissel klein Geld durch Dailys farmen
-PQs sind doch mal bissel was anderes als nur Inis
-Szenarien haben alle Zeit Begrenzung und gehen doch recht fix zu Ende

Was hat War nicht gut gemacht zu WOW

-zu stark das Item Prinzip abgeschaut
-Ruffarmen in WOW ist langweilig, in War ist es beim Renown genau so und je höher man kommt und niedriger die Gegner, um so weniger bekommt man auch
-das RVR ist nicht wirklich toll. Es wirkt wie Arathi und AV in einem. Bis man zur Hauptstadt kommt, dann muss man Szenarien farmen und dann ein langweiligen
PVE-Boss niedermachen. Net besonders Ideenreich
-sehr sehr konzeptlos. Keine Klassenkonzepte durch gezogen, keine RVR Gebietskonzepte durch gezogen, kein reines RVR durch gezogen und kein guten Mix aus RVR/PVE gemacht, das alte Prinzip NSCMob ist nichts und wenn sie stark sind haben sie meisten nur Stats, setzten aber kaum besondere Fähigkeiten ein.
-sehr AE Lastig, CC lastig und es gibt nichtmal so Duellfunktionen (was man gerade auf Destro Seite vermisst. Ich meine wie Regeln es die Orks, das Chaos und Goblins wenn es streit gibt? Reden und Demokratie auf keinen Fall ... Duell ... nein so was gibt es nicht)
-Die Grafik sieht nicht hässlich aus und gerade die Zwergenmodelle sehen genial aus, schöne Bärte und Bäuche, so wie es sein muss. Nur Elfen sehen schrecklich aus. Dazu kommt das es enorm Leistung verbraucht, für eine Grafik die dann auch nicht so geil ausschaut.
-Landschaften oft sehr hässlich gemacht, winzige Sehenswürdigkeiten ... keine großen Städte, Riesigen FEstungen etc. Alles winzig und schnell fertig gemacht und obwohl sie winzige Zonen haben, hat man nur ein Flugpunkt pro Zone und etliche Barrieren
-Keine wirkliches Gefühl im Krieg zu sein. Fast überall Barrieren wo man nicht lang kann, Barrieren um an eine Hauptstadt zu kommen etc. Aber diese Barrieren sind alle nach dem Konzept ... farmen gemacht. Taktische eine Hauptstadt erobern ist nicht, solange man nicht Step 1 gemacht hat und dann die Szenarien farmt. Da ist halt nichts mit Taktik und Armee.
-Die Jobs hätten sie sich sparen können
-es wirkt mehr nach dem Prinzip ... schnell fertig machen und Geld bekommen, obwohl Mythic und EA deutlich mehr Budget haben als andere Firmen und Konkurenten auf den MMO markt und es hätten durch ziehen können. Hätten sie mal 4 Jahre Entwicklungszeit eingeplant.
-sehr wenig neue Ideen, vieles aus DaoC übernommen und vieles aus WOW übernommen. Kaum wirklich eigene Idee, schlecht umgesetzt Lore, schlecht umgesetzte Zonen 
-die Kriegslager wirken alle etwas seltsam. Panzer und Soldaten drin, One Shoot Wachen (wozu ide uach immer da sein soll) und dann ... naja im Open RVR Bereich niemand mehr zu finden von der Armee? 
-ihre PQ ideen gibt es nur im PVE zu bestauen und fast immer nur für eine Seite.

Im ganzen ist Warhammer Online nicht viel anders als WOW und das entäuscht eigentlich schon. Sie hatten die Chance ein neues und eigenes Spiel zu entwickeln. Mit einer Engine die für Massenschlachten ausgelegt ist und nicht für Detail verliebtheit und damit auch wirklich die Leute verkraftet, die eine Massenschlacht sind. Kein wirkliche Abweichung vom Level und Klassenprinzip. Sie hätten Level weg lassen müssen und sollen. Einfach weil die Zonen nicht austerben, dass ganze RVR Zusammenhängender wirkt. So ... naja wenn man T1 und T2 sieht, scheint es für den Krieg unwichtig zu sein und T3 dann eigentlich auch. Denn man muss ja am Ende eh die Festungen erobern, um an die Hauptstadt zu kommen. Die Vorhergehenden Gebiete sind dabei dann egal und das wirkt eben nicht so richtig nach Krieg. 
Aber die ganze Warhammer Lore wirkt sehr schlecht eingebunden und garnicht vorhanden Teilweise. Man bekommt nicht das Gefühl für ein Volk wirklicht zu kämpfen oder teil einer Armee zu sein. Ganze Helden sind nur Statisten oder garnicht da oder im Questtext gestorben oder wie Tyrion ... der Krieger der Hochelfen ... sitzt in Lother rum? Dat ist kein Hochelfischer König oder Prinz, der auf einem Throne sitzt und ganze Armee bewegt. Das ist ein Krieger, der ins Herz der Schlacht gehört und dort Befehle als General gibt. Aber man sieht ihn ja nicht mal, auf der WAR Seite kann man lesen was passiert ist. Was einen auch das Gefühl nimmt um was zu kämpfen. Denn dort ist alles passiert und die Ordnung trifft sich erstmal zum Rat? Das wirkt alles bissel ... hm naja eben.
Auch die Umsetzung von berühmten Orten und ganzen Städten ist mehr als schlecht. Bei den Hochelfen wird es am deutlichsten. Man reist einfach so von Gebiet zu Gebiet, ohne zusammenhang und kommt mal hier und da raus. Dann geht man durch das große Tor ... und ist nicht beeindruckt. Weil es offen steht und keine Festung ist und auch kein wirklicher Krieg davor statt gefunden haben kann. Keine Einschläge, Krater, Drachen, Hydren, Druchii, Asur, Pferde, Pfeile und tote Generäle? Warum erobert man eine so wichtige Festung und lässt dann das Tor offen? Ganze wichtige Orte der Warhammer Geschichet werden nicht im RVR umkämpft, nein im PVE abgefarmt? Das ist eigentlich das schlimmste was sie in Warhammer gemacht haben. Die ganze Lore so schlecht umgesetzt und wirklich schrecklich gemacht.

Ich finde WOW zwar auch langsam nicht mehr toll und hab das ja auch auslaufen lassen, weil es Langweilig ist. Aber gerade in Wotlk hat da Questen mal spaß gemacht, einfach weil ab und zu ARthas über den Weg lief und man hier und da was verändert hat. Dort kämpft man immer wieder um die Burgen und BOs, die aber eigentlich nicht wichtig sind. Denn die wichtigen Orten und Helden, kann man ja garnicht bekämpfen oder macht sie in PQs und dort sind sie nach Paar Minuten wieder da ... also ... hm. Warum man net um den Weißen Turm im RVR kämpft oder um die großen Tore oder um ganze Städte im Imperium? Nein man kämpft um Namenslose Burgen und gegen Burgherren, die nicht mal Namen tragen.


----------



## Kadavaa (15. Juli 2009)

> Hi leute
> ich würde von euch ex-wow spielern, falls es euch gibt, gerne mal hören warum ihr aufgehört habt und jetzt warhammer spielt?
> 
> mir mach wow mittlerweile keinen spaß mehr und habe am 12.07 zum letzten mal (vorerst) bezahlt, da der acc eingefroren ist.
> ...



Ok ich mach es kurz^^^ALso ich habe 3 Jahre lang WoW gezockt und es war damals gerade zu BC Zeiten für mich eine große Herrausforderung mit 25 Mann einen Hardcore Raidabend zu erleben und Progressraiden. Man wurde mit Items belohnt die nur für sehr wenige erschwingliche waren und man konnte sich damit als Gamer von den anderen profilieren T6 z.B. Ich habe damals Herrausforderungen gesucht und sie bei WOW gefunden. Diesen zeiten sind seid Wotlk vorbei!!!! Stichwort "Casual" Gaming sagt alles!!!! 

Ich bin jetzt seid einiger Zeit bei Warhammer und dort sehr glücklich weil ich dort wieder Herrausforderung sehe, wie z.B. grosse Schlachten und reale Gegner. Mal ehrlich bei WOW liest du dir ein paar Taktiken durch und hoffst das die Bosse und Möbse das tun wie es irgendwo geschrieben wird....ist das geschafft wird irgendwann alles abgefarmt und man wartet auf den neuen Contentpatch und alles geht von vorne los..........WARHAMMER lebt!!!!! es gibt keine grossartigen Taktiken usw.....jeder Tag in WARHAMMER ist anders weil du fast ausschliesslich mit und gegen andere menschliche Spieler zockst und nicht gegen programmierte Einheiten!!!! Ausserdem ist Warhammer nicht darauf auslgelegt wie bei WOW möglichst viel Zeit zu investieren z.B. die Flugzeit durch verschiedene Gebiete und und und.....bei Warhammer sagst zum Flugmeister da will ich hin und ein paar Sekunden später bist du da...bei WOW dauert das fliegen teilweise über 10 minuten usw...Warhammer bedeutet für mich viel mehr Spielspass und vor allem weniger Zeitaufwand!

Jedem das seine sag ich nur......und man muss selbst wissen welches Game einem FUN macht......

MfG

-=UK=- Bollgad


----------



## Klos1 (15. Juli 2009)

Kadavaa schrieb:


> Diesen zeiten sind seid Wotlk vorbei!!!! Stichwort "Casual" Gaming sagt alles!!!!



Hattest du denn schon alles in Wow durch? Auch Hardmode?


----------



## HellsBells90 (15. Juli 2009)

als ich die erste antowrt auf meine frage gelesen habe, dachte ich nur omg das spiel brauchste noch nichmals 10 tage zu testen.

aber nach der 2. antwort, werde ich es bald aufjedenfall mal testen und nicht allzuviel erwarten.

vielen dank euch beiden!

@kaadava und adalfried


----------



## Lexxer240 (15. Juli 2009)

HellsBells90 schrieb:


> als ich die erste antowrt auf meine frage gelesen habe, dachte ich nur omg das spiel brauchste noch nichmals 10 tage zu testen.
> 
> aber nach der 2. antwort, werde ich es bald aufjedenfall mal testen und nicht allzuviel erwarten.
> 
> ...



empfehle ich dir auch...die erste antwort find ich auch peröhnlich schwach..3 gutes für war der rest dagegen..gibt doch immer leute die alles in allem schlecht machen War zu sehr von WoW items abgeguckt?..das versteh ich mal garnicht es ist klar das wen man höher wird automatisch das equipt besser wird......aber man hat nicht diese geprotze oder das sog."schwanz längen messen"..das man karl franz ned mit grünem equipt legt ist ja mal klar ..das man behütung braucht...man kan das ja auch als kampferfahrung ansehen je besser das equipt desto besser ist eine erfahrung im kampf..du fängst ja auch kein spiel an und killst erst den endboss..sondern sammelst...und das sammeln in war find ich nicht schlecht gut man kan sagen man farmt ruf...aber wen du normal spielst sprich locks machst mit o rvr sc dan kommt der ruf..wen du versuchst altord zu übernehmen kommt ruf nebensächlich rein...aber das ist meine meinung


habe selber zeit bc wow gespielt..hat mir auch gefallen aber habe wotlk nur noch wegen meiner gilde gespielt mochte die leute und kannte die meisten im rl...aber dan zersplitterte die gilde zwegs equipt status..oder dps zahlen um das und mehr gehts ja nichtmehr....ich hörte auf und zockte open beta..war(stimmt zwar zeitlich glaube ich nicht ganz..habe open beta gespielt und war noch in wow aktiv nur nebenbei^^)die hatte mir richtig gut gefallen es war etwas neues war mal was anderes keine pflichten einfach frei mit seinen kollegen durch t1 ziehen und moschen...dan kam der behinerte aoe patch..da machte ich mal ne pause weils mir zu heftig wurde aber nun spiele ich schon wieder ne zeit lang..und trotz sich am aoe ned viel getan hat hab ich sehr viel spaß...


spiel einfach 10 tage egal was die anderen sagen...wie bist du zu wow gekommen ok wen du von anfang an dabei bist wars noch nicht so schlimm aber wen du nun anfängst wirste ausgelacht als süchtling beschimpf und was weis ich..musst mal tv gucken^^ zudem finde ich auch wens bei mir nicht passiert ist sehr schlimm das in wow süchtlinge gibt gut das ist jeden seine sache aber wen einer krank ist und immer weiter macht will man das doch auch ned...(evtl kack beispiel^^  
aber wie gesagt meine meinung...


----------



## HellsBells90 (15. Juli 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> empfehle ich dir auch...die erste antwort find ich auch peröhnlich schwach..3 gutes für war der rest dagegen..gibt doch immer leute die alles in allem schlecht machen War zu sehr von WoW items abgeguckt?..das versteh ich mal garnicht es ist klar das wen man höher wird automatisch das equipt besser wird......aber man hat nicht diese geprotze oder das sog."schwanz längen messen"..das man karl franz ned mit grünem equipt legt ist ja mal klar ..das man behütung braucht...man kan das ja auch als kampferfahrung ansehen je besser das equipt desto besser ist eine erfahrung im kampf..du fängst ja auch kein spiel an und killst erst den endboss..sondern sammelst...und das sammeln in war find ich nicht schlecht gut man kan sagen man farmt ruf...aber wen du normal spielst sprich locks machst mit o rvr sc dan kommt der ruf..wen du versuchst altord zu übernehmen kommt ruf nebensächlich rein...aber das ist meine meinung
> 
> 
> habe selber zeit bc wow gespielt..hat mir auch gefallen aber habe wotlk nur noch wegen meiner gilde gespielt mochte die leute und kannte die meisten im rl...aber dan zersplitterte die gilde zwegs equipt status..oder dps zahlen um das und mehr gehts ja nichtmehr....ich hörte auf und zockte open beta..war(stimmt zwar zeitlich glaube ich nicht ganz..habe open beta gespielt und war noch in wow aktiv nur nebenbei^^)die hatte mir richtig gut gefallen es war etwas neues war mal was anderes keine pflichten einfach frei mit seinen kollegen durch t1 ziehen und moschen...dan kam der behinerte aoe patch..da machte ich mal ne pause weils mir zu heftig wurde aber nun spiele ich schon wieder ne zeit lang..und trotz sich am aoe ned viel getan hat hab ich sehr viel spaß...
> ...



warum sollte ich ein süchtling sein, nur weil ich ein neues spiel mit ner neuen herausforderung suche?
ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich auf meinem wow server (alleria) am wenigsten von allen aktiven zocke..
ok vllt so krass nicht.
aber in einer woche sinds max. 4 stunden und das auch nur wenns hoch kommt.

naja zurück zum thema

auch erstmal vielen dank für deine antwort

mein wow acc ist eingefroren, mein notebook kauf ich mir in ca. einen monat und dann kanns losgehen mit war

vllt ist ja irgendwann mal wow wieder attraktiver
wenn alle unzufriedenen spieler wie ich einfach auch denn acc einfrieren und angeben warum sie nich mehr spielen(anstatt im buffed forum rumzuheulen und trotzdem weiter spielen), wird blizzard vllt merken was sie falsch machen und etwas ändern.


----------



## WaffelEi (15. Juli 2009)

HellsBells90 schrieb:


> wenn alle unzufriedenen spieler wie ich einfach auch denn acc einfrieren und angeben warum sie nich mehr spielen(anstatt im buffed forum rumzuheulen und trotzdem weiter spielen), wird blizzard vllt merken was sie falsch machen und etwas ändern.



Na klar und ausserdem wird WoW bald nen Free2play mmo sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich spiele WoW fast seid Release und hab mit Ende BC aufgehört. Damals alles bis auf KJ gesehen (den nachträglich noch vor BC geholt, allerdings schon mit ner anderen Raidgilde, zwischendurch kam WAR). 

WAR spiele ich nun seit Open Beta. Anfänglich auf Bolgasgrad begonnen war dort gegen Ende wenig los und man hat so vor sich dahingedümpelt, kaum RvR und so. Dann kam das Server Merge so anch und nach und es ging immer mehr im RvR. Schade eigentlich, da ich dass alles beim leveln verpasst habe. Denn in WAR muss man nicht max lvl sein. Das ist ein wirklicher Vorteil des Spiels. Ich muss Twink X nicht erst auf Stufe X0 bringen, damit ich ihn voll und ganz nutzen kann (raiden), sondern ich kann ab lvl 1 ins RvR und in die Szenarien. Man levelt zwar nicht so schnell, aber das fällt mir persönlich gar nicht so auf. In WoW habe ich Twinken gehasst, hatte auch nie einen Twink länger als 1Woche. In WAR hab ich schon recht viele Chars (eigentlich alle^^) wenigstens mal angefangen. Derzeit spiel ich 2 Twinks noch aktiver. Man loggt eben ein, stürzt sich ins RvR oder Questet, das macht man mal ne Stunde, mal 4 Stunden^^ je nach Lust und Laune.

Auch im T4 ist WAR für mich sehr angenehm. Egal ob ich mal viel Zeit habe oder keine: es besteht ein Zwang, kein Verpassen-Gefühl. Entweder ich komme Online und gehe in die Länder der Toten, mache RvR oder PvE. Oder ich hab was anderes vor und mache eben nix in WAR... auch nicht schlimm.

Abschließend noch was zum Thema Equip und Reichsrang:

Equip braucht man natürlich, allerdings reicht fürs normale RvR grünes. Da ist man fast genauso gut wie jemand, der Artefakt trägt. Wichtig wird die Farbe der Items erst im PvE, späteren RvR Content (Festungen und Hauptstädte), da man dort behütung braucht. Aber auch hier wurde das System entschärft. Früher musste man die Sets tragen, um die Behütung zu haben, jetzt nicht mehr. Einmal angelegt und man hat die Behütung, egal welches equip man trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur SetBoni erhält man natürlich nicht^^

Reichsrang levelt von ganz allein und es ist auch nicht, im Gegensatz zu manch anderer Meinung, diesen schnell auf 80 zu bringen. Der RR gibt dir die Möglichkeiten deinen Char zu individualisieren (neue Fähigkeiten, Stats). Allerdings muss man nicht RR80 sein, um erfolgreich zu sein. Wer hier daran geht, als ob der RR einfach nur ein Ruf ist oder ein level, der macht entschieden etwas falsch. Es ist eher die Anzeige, wie lange und wie effektiv man RvR macht. Ähnlich wie der Wälzer des Wissens eine Mitschrift deiner PvE und PvP Erlebnisse ist.

MfG
TinCan Panzabüxxe
-Das Klunkerhühnchen- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HellsBells90 (15. Juli 2009)

WaffelEi schrieb:


> Na klar und ausserdem wird WoW bald nen Free2play mmo sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vielen dank für deine ausgesprochen sinnvolle und und überhaupt nich zeitverschwendende antwort



Pymonte schrieb:


> Also ich spiele WoW fast seid Release und hab mit Ende BC aufgehört. Damals alles bis auf KJ gesehen (den nachträglich noch vor BC geholt, allerdings schon mit ner anderen Raidgilde, zwischendurch kam WAR).
> 
> WAR spiele ich nun seit Open Beta. Anfänglich auf Bolgasgrad begonnen war dort gegen Ende wenig los und man hat so vor sich dahingedümpelt, kaum RvR und so. Dann kam das Server Merge so anch und nach und es ging immer mehr im RvR. Schade eigentlich, da ich dass alles beim leveln verpasst habe. Denn in WAR muss man nicht max lvl sein. Das ist ein wirklicher Vorteil des Spiels. Ich muss Twink X nicht erst auf Stufe X0 bringen, damit ich ihn voll und ganz nutzen kann (raiden), sondern ich kann ab lvl 1 ins RvR und in die Szenarien. Man levelt zwar nicht so schnell, aber das fällt mir persönlich gar nicht so auf. In WoW habe ich Twinken gehasst, hatte auch nie einen Twink länger als 1Woche. In WAR hab ich schon recht viele Chars (eigentlich alle^^) wenigstens mal angefangen. Derzeit spiel ich 2 Twinks noch aktiver. Man loggt eben ein, stürzt sich ins RvR oder Questet, das macht man mal ne Stunde, mal 4 Stunden^^ je nach Lust und Laune.
> 
> ...



das hört sich doch gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (15. Juli 2009)

Genau das ist es ja. Warum muss das Equipt besser werden, wenn man höher wird? Das Konzept ist doch aus Diablo und WOW hat es weiter geführt. Nur wieso muss man es in einem reinen PVP Spiel forsetzten? Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten Ausrüstung interessant zu machen. Durch etliche Gimicks, Farben, Formen etc. Die man sich frei aussuchen kann. Ich meine da es ja um Krieg geht, sind Itemstats eh völlig egal. Es gibt halt zwei Ränge. Das Standard Zeug und das höhere. Wobei das höhere ja von Stats nicht groß besser sein muss. Es zu bekommen ist dann recht einfach über Töten von Spielern und erfühlen von Quest, bekommt man Marken und fertig. Über Dropps würde ich nichts im RVR regeln. Einfach weil keine Zeit fürs Looten ist. Es ist "chaos" in der Schlacht, auch wenn gewisse Ordnung herscht. Ist doch keine Zeit zum looten, Quest abgeben und anehmen. Das ganze System davon geht im RVR nicht auf. Einfach Kill Collectoren für Spieler und NSC erschaffen und fertig. Darüber alles regeln und über PQs den Vortschritt in einem Gebiet machen. Über Resourcenpunkte die Spawnraten der Leute festlegen, so dass man auch in der Burg spawnen kann und wird. Damit es nicht so ist ... naja großer Angreifer Zahl und jeder der Stirbt ist auf sich gestelt. Das ganze find ich sehr fragwürdig, einfach weil oft der Angreifer damit die besseren Karten hat. Der Verteidiger hat die besseren Karten, weil der Angreifer nicht viele Optionen hat in die Burg und zum Boss zu kommen. 
An sich find ich sollten die NSC auch stärker werden. Sie sollten Spielerlevel haben und genau so viele Fähigkeiten wie Spieler auch haben, nur etwas Eingeschränkt. Als Heilungen, Haltungen, CC etc. Nicht nur 1 oder 2 Fähigkeiten, sondern richtig viele. Es sind genau so Elite Kämpfer, wie man selbst. Sie sind ja auch nicht zwingend besser, aber erstrehct nicht schlechter. Warum müssen Burgwachen Kanonenfutter sein? Sie sind Soldaten, genau so wie man selbst auch? 

Das Problem am Konzept Besser Ausrüstung ist, dass nachleveln der Leute. Erfahrung kann doch über Skills entschieden werden, wie man sie einsetzt und wie man zusammen arbeitet. Erfahrung ist doch in meinen Augen nicht an der Ausrüstung zu messen, sondern an den Spielern. Merkt man an Guild Wars sehr gut, wenn man wie ich nur ab und zu mal zockt, ist man übel schlecht. Man kommt zwar in den Missionen gut vorwärts und findet sich auch recht schnell rein etc. Aber im PVP ist es gegen Spieler dann übel anders. Neue Gruppe, neue Skillung und neue Herausforderung. Da ist nichts mit Items sind alles, die bekommt ja gestellt. Davon hätte isch War was abschauen sollen. Einfach weil dort Items ja frei anpassbar sind. Aussehen und Stats, warum hat das WAR nicht gemahct? Warum eben dieses T1 T2 T3 Konzept von WOW und dann auch dieses Renown bringt ab Gewissen Rängen halt mehr AP bis zu 50 Insgesamt? Dazu komtm dann noch die Endausürstung erst ab gewissen Renown. Kann man nicht die Ausrüstung an der Optik fest machen? Also halt die richtige Eliterüstung vom Stil her gibt es eben mit Renown haste nicht gesehen, aber die Stats sind die Selben wie bei der Standard Rüstung? Nur kann man sie noch mehr behängen und noch mehr Verzieren und von Haus aus hat sie mehr Runen etc. Einfach so eben eine optische Frage? Warum müssen es Stats sein, wenn es um RVR geht?

In WAR geht es um RVR, also um erobern und Spieler töten. Nur naja ... sollte Ausrüstung da gar keine Rolle spielen, überhaupt nicht. Nur durch das Statsystem spielt sie eine große Rolle, eine viel zu große Rolle. 
Individualisieren ist für mich nicht 4 Mastery Points mehr und mehr Punkte im Renown baum. Denn die Mastery Points erhöhen so gesehen nur den Schaden und geben paar Fähigkeiten frei. Sie ändern zu wenig, um wirklich richtig cool zu sein. Der Reowenbaum ... naja da erhöht man Stats so gesehen.

Aber was wirklich sehr hart ist, ist eben die Loreumsetzt. Die in meinen Augen mehr als schlecht ist. Da vieles nicht auf einer Ebene ist und viele Helden nicht da und wenn ... Questext oder Tot oder ne PVE PQ ... wau. Wozu hat man ein RVR Spiel angepriesen, wenn man am Ende nur PVE machen muss und die Helden der Warhammerwelt im Questtexten und PQs im PVE versteckt sind? Das ganze ergibt doch so gesehen dann keinen Sinn.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Juli 2009)

du forderst zu viel, Sachen, die in der Realität nei klappen würden.

Aber ums mal kurz zu machen: Gear sammeln ist schon seit jeher (lange vor Diablo und WoW) ein essentieller Bestandteil jedes RPG, egal ob Offline, virtuell oder Online. ka, warum WAR da nun etwas anders machen soll? 

Außerdem braucht man das Gear nur im minderen Maße, nicht so wie in WoW. Wenn es keine Stats mehr geben würde, dann hätten wir echt einen Shooter, dann könnte man auch alle Klassen weglassen.

Ähnluches beim PQ System usw, ist mir einfach zu viel Arbeit auf alles zu antworten, da es dir ja eh nicht recht sein wird und du wieder von vorne anfangen wirst.

Nur noch was zur Lore: Wenn "generischer named NSC aus Warhammer" nun, statt in Altdorf, in der Festung steht, wäre das besser? Er wäre vermutlich ein sinnloser kill, ohne etwas Story, die die PQ mit sich bringt. Außerdem bringen die PQs noch etwas Sinn in den Tod (bzw die Rettung). Im RvR wärs einfach nur ein weiterer kill.
Auch wurde nicht jeder Named aus Warhammer verarbeitet. Ganz allein um nicht die ganze Lore zu killen oder das Spiel zu überborden. Außerdem muss man ja auch Erweiterungscontent haben.


----------



## Adalfried (16. Juli 2009)

Naja die Leute aus der Lore wären dann im RVR eingebaut. Also das RVR selbst ist eine PQ. Es geht darum dass eben das PQ System nicht schlecht ist, aber es nur im PVE ist. Das ganze sollte doch deutlich stärker im RVR eingebuden sein. Dort können auch Lore Typen auftauchen. Nur Karak Kadrin als Order nie zu sehen oder den Weißen Turm ist schon hart und die Destro zertört diese Orte einfach so und erobert sie, aber eine Festungen deren Namen man nicht kennt ist wichtiger als eine Wehrstadt die mit Tunnelnetzen ausgebaut ist usw. ... passt doch vom ganzen Flair überhaupt nicht. Auch ist es lächerlich das zum Beispiel Imrik von einem Namenlosen Assasinen getötet wurde und die Immerkönige ne Slaansehbrut ist, aber als Hochelf kann man nichts dagegen unternehmen oder sieht es in einem Kampf. Nein es ist eben schon alles passiert und im RVR merkt man von diesen Dingen garnichts. Obwohl wenn die Immerkönigin stirbt, ja ein Teil Ulthuans auch stirbt. Weil sie eben Teil von Ultuhan ist und die Insel auch Teil von ihr, weswegen sie stark ist solange die Insel noch in Takt ist. 

Die Lore Typen sollten A nicht in einer Keep stehen, sondern die Keep sollte einfach ein BO sein und der Weiße Turm, Karak Kadrin der Ort um den man kämpft und dort tauchen die Lore Typen dann A als Endgegner auf und B in den RVR PQs. Damit könnte man die ganze Warhammerwelt schöner aufbauen und das RVR Spannender gestalten und vorallem auch mit Story und nicht völlig ohne. Denn die PQs sind oft wichtiger Ziele als Burgen, rein von der Lore. Denn der Weiße Turm hat Wissen, was in den falschen Händen unheilt bedeutet. Aber das ist nicht so wichtig für das RVR. Finde es fehlt da bissel die Story im RVR, etwas der halt, die Charakter etc. Man möchte doch Lore Typen net abfarmen und aller 30 Minuten und öfter legen. Sondern die Typen sollen wirklich auftauchen und dann was großes sein. Man selbst sollte auch eher Mitwirken und zum Sieg Beitragen und wichtige Helden töten im RVR, anstatt eben in PVE PQs diese Helden anzutreffen. Auch Namen für Keeplords wären doch was schönes. Meine für den Druchii Assasinen der einfach so Imrik und Drachen tötet, haben sie auch ein Namen gefunden oder für den Normalen Tzeentch Lord oder diesen Power Goblin.

Zu den Items ist es so. Man bekommt dann die Stats als eine Art Upgrade und kauft sich eben das Aussehen der Rüstung, die Farben und den Schmuck. Die Stats upgradet man dann über Itemverbesserungen halt und fertig. Damit könnte man die Optik der Rüstung im Vordergrund stellen und die Stats in den Hintergrund, da eh jede Klasse für sich gesehen die gleichen Stats hat. Egal ob man frischer 40er Schattenkrieger ist oder 40/80er Schattenkrieger. Man hat die selben Stats, nur andere Rüstungsoptik und anderen Schmuck und seltene Farbtöne.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Juli 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Naja die Leute aus der Lore wären dann im RVR eingebaut. Also das RVR selbst ist eine PQ. Es geht darum dass eben das PQ System nicht schlecht ist, aber es nur im PVE ist. Das ganze sollte doch deutlich stärker im RVR eingebuden sein. Dort können auch Lore Typen auftauchen. Nur Karak Kadrin als Order nie zu sehen oder den Weißen Turm ist schon hart und die Destro zertört diese Orte einfach so und erobert sie, aber eine Festungen deren Namen man nicht kennt ist wichtiger als eine Wehrstadt die mit Tunnelnetzen ausgebaut ist usw. ... passt doch vom ganzen Flair überhaupt nicht. Auch ist es lächerlich das zum Beispiel Imrik von einem Namenlosen Assasinen getötet wurde und die Immerkönige ne Slaansehbrut ist, aber als Hochelf kann man nichts dagegen unternehmen oder sieht es in einem Kampf. Nein es ist eben schon alles passiert und im RVR merkt man von diesen Dingen garnichts. Obwohl wenn die Immerkönigin stirbt, ja ein Teil Ulthuans auch stirbt. Weil sie eben Teil von Ultuhan ist und die Insel auch Teil von ihr, weswegen sie stark ist solange die Insel noch in Takt ist.
> 
> Die Lore Typen sollten A nicht in einer Keep stehen, sondern die Keep sollte einfach ein BO sein und der Weiße Turm, Karak Kadrin der Ort um den man kämpft und dort tauchen die Lore Typen dann A als Endgegner auf und B in den RVR PQs. Damit könnte man die ganze Warhammerwelt schöner aufbauen und das RVR Spannender gestalten und vorallem auch mit Story und nicht völlig ohne. Denn die PQs sind oft wichtiger Ziele als Burgen, rein von der Lore. Denn der Weiße Turm hat Wissen, was in den falschen Händen unheilt bedeutet. Aber das ist nicht so wichtig für das RVR. Finde es fehlt da bissel die Story im RVR, etwas der halt, die Charakter etc. Man möchte doch Lore Typen net abfarmen und aller 30 Minuten und öfter legen. Sondern die Typen sollen wirklich auftauchen und dann was großes sein. Man selbst sollte auch eher Mitwirken und zum Sieg Beitragen und wichtige Helden töten im RVR, anstatt eben in PVE PQs diese Helden anzutreffen. Auch Namen für Keeplords wären doch was schönes. Meine für den Druchii Assasinen der einfach so Imrik und Drachen tötet, haben sie auch ein Namen gefunden oder für den Normalen Tzeentch Lord oder diesen Power Goblin.
> 
> Zu den Items ist es so. Man bekommt dann die Stats als eine Art Upgrade und kauft sich eben das Aussehen der Rüstung, die Farben und den Schmuck. Die Stats upgradet man dann über Itemverbesserungen halt und fertig. Damit könnte man die Optik der Rüstung im Vordergrund stellen und die Stats in den Hintergrund, da eh jede Klasse für sich gesehen die gleichen Stats hat. Egal ob man frischer 40er Schattenkrieger ist oder 40/80er Schattenkrieger. Man hat die selben Stats, nur andere Rüstungsoptik und anderen Schmuck und seltene Farbtöne.



ich bin ehrlich: ich will keine PQ im RvR, das ist sow ie Alterac. Keiner konzentriert sich mehr auf PvP, alle wollen nur noch fix den PvE Part abschließen. Auch wenn man dann als PQ Step "Töte 100 Gegner" oder "Nimm feindliche Burg" einführt wären die dann nur Mittel zu Zweck und nie aus eigenen Antrieben angegangen wurden. Daher gegen PQs im RvR Gebiet


----------



## Ceilyn (18. Juli 2009)

So ich dachte, ich schreib auch mal ein kleines persoenliches Fazit.
ich spiele nun seit ca 3 Wochen wieder WAR ... dazu war ich noch gut eine Woche nicht online, weil ich im "urlaub" war .. 

nach anfaenglicher euphorie, muss ich sagen, dass es mir jetzt schon irgendwie langweilig ist.. >.< 
das RvR macht eigentlich spass, ausser man hat auf der gegen seit 3-5 Feuermagier die schoen bomben.. dann ist das SZ schneller vorbei als man drin war.
was in der regel aber leider so ist... 

die leute sind allgemein sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich.. was mich teilweise gestoert hat, waren lvl 40er die mir schon mit lvl 12 versucht haben den spielspass zu rauben... Zitate wie: Du musst als JdK hinten stehen und heilen, mehr darfst du nicht machen.. waren da nicht grad foerdlich fuer meine spielspass.. 

irgendwie fehlt mir ein wenig abwechslung.. ich toete eigentlich zu 80%  hochelfen.. 20% anderes zeugs.. naja und ab und halt mal im SZ andere spiele. 

Das craften ist nicht wirklich abwechslungsreich, eher so simpel wie moeglich und macht eigentlich keinen spass... 

das ah ist  tot - lang lebe das ah... ich stell ab und an zeugs rein, wenn ich gleuck habe verkaufen sich die guten steine.. ruestung wird man nur sehr schwer los, selbst blaue oder hoeher... kaufen und verkaufen ist irgendwie kaum vorhanden, ich weiss nicht was ich mit all dem gold machen soll <.< 


Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hab noch nie ein MMOG im ersten monat so wenig aktiv gespielt wie WAR im moment. Ich log ein, schau nach wer online ist.. toete irgendwas.. mache ein zwei SZ, es ist in der regel immer das gleiche bild.. ich logg aus und surfe sinnlos im netz weiter rum.. 
irgendwie fehlt mir der pepp den ich in den anderen spielen bisher immer hatte.. wie gesagt, am anfang hat es mir spass gemacht.. aber wenn der spielspass nach aktiven 2 wochen weg ist, weiss ich echt nicht ob ich es dann grossartig es noch verlaengern mag... <.<


----------



## 666Anubis666 (18. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> [...]
> nach anfaenglicher euphorie, muss ich sagen, dass es mir jetzt schon irgendwie langweilig ist.. >.<
> das RvR macht eigentlich spass, ausser man hat auf der gegen seit 3-5 Feuermagier die schoen bomben.. dann ist das SZ schneller vorbei als man drin war.
> was in der regel aber leider so ist...
> ...


Also das mit den Bomben, wird sich schon bald ändern würde ich sagen.

Also wenn du nur Hochelfen schlachtest, und es dir langweilig wird--> Wechsel das Gebiet... Hast die wahl, kannst auch Zwerge oder Menschen umhauen xD


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (18. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> Das craften ist nicht wirklich abwechslungsreich, eher so simpel wie moeglich und macht eigentlich keinen spass...
> 
> das ah ist  tot - lang lebe das ah... ich stell ab und an zeugs rein, wenn ich gleuck habe verkaufen sich die guten steine.. ruestung wird man nur sehr schwer los, selbst blaue oder hoeher... kaufen und verkaufen ist irgendwie kaum vorhanden, ich weiss nicht was ich mit all dem gold machen soll <.<



Das ist das Problem von WAR, Leute die etwas mehr spielen finden in der Regel ganze Zeit RVR zu langweilig, Abwechslungs gibts kaum.

Für Casuals ist Warhammer Online grandios.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wie viele Casuals sind schon PVP Fans? Die meisten MMORPGs die auf PVP gesetzt haben waren in der Vergangenheit nicht wirklich casualfreundlich, insofern hatte ein Casual kaum eine Möglichkeit, zu einem PVP Fan zu werden.

Meiner Meinung nach sind gerade unter den Hardcore-Spielern die meisten PVP Fans zu finden, die ihr Equip perfektionieren, zu viel spielen, gerne Leute wegganken, einfach ihre Überlegenheit durch die Zeit die sie aufwenden ausspielen möchten.

Genau diesen Leuten macht Warhammer Online aber nicht lange Spaß, weil Abwechslung fehlt.

Meine Meinung dazu :>

Ich hab in den ganzen Jahren wo ich MMORPgs gespielt habe (immerhin fast 7 mittlerweile) definitiv die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Casuals eher zum PVE tendieren. Es ist eben berechenbarer, man ist nicht von anderen Gegebenheiten abhängig (wie in Warhammer, z.B wann wird Festung X angegriffen, wann ist Hauptstadtraid), man kann sich einloggen, schnell 1-2 Instanzen machen und ausloggen. Crafting ist für Casuals genauso wichtig, auch hier versagt Warhammer Online total.

Ein PVP MMORPG was nur Casuals anspricht kann meiner Meinung nach nicht funktionieren, weil die Zielgruppe fehlt. Es gibt einfach zu wenig Casuals die PVP Fans sind.

Ein PVE MMORPG mit gutem Crafting kann das besser hinbekommen.


----------



## Pymonte (18. Juli 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem von WAR, Leute die etwas mehr spielen finden in der Regel ganze Zeit RVR zu langweilig, Abwechslungs gibts kaum.
> 
> Für Casuals ist Warhammer Online grandios.
> 
> ...



kann ich so nciht bestätigen. CS, UT usw würden alle nciht existieren, wenn die PvP Fans dort mehr Spielinhalt bräuchten. Eher sind es die ganzen PvEler, die einfach nicht damit klar kommen, dass der Kampf Spieler gegen Spieler das Ziel des Spiels ist und eben nich Questen/Craften oder AH.

Kenne nun eigentlich mehr als genug Spieler, sowohl Langzeit als auch Kurzzeit Spieler (so wie ich) die ganz gut mit dem Content klar kommen.

btw kann man im ah schon einiges machen, seltene Farben, gute Talismane und gute Rüstung (Set-Teile am besten) gehen eigentlich immer gut über die Ladentheke. Alles andere ist es meist nicht wert. Wer dann immer noch zu viel Geld hat: es gibt 6 Mounts pro Rasse (9 oder 10 wenn die Gilde lvl 37 ist) und außerdem noch eine dicke Gildenbank. Wenn die Gilde Burgen beansprucht, dann wird sie sich auch über Spenden freuen.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (18. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> kann ich so nciht bestätigen. CS, UT usw würden alle nciht existieren, wenn die PvP Fans dort mehr Spielinhalt bräuchten. Eher sind es die ganzen PvEler, die einfach nicht damit klar kommen, dass der Kampf Spieler gegen Spieler das Ziel des Spiels ist und eben nich Questen/Craften oder AH.
> 
> Kenne nun eigentlich mehr als genug Spieler, sowohl Langzeit als auch Kurzzeit Spieler (so wie ich) die ganz gut mit dem Content klar kommen.
> 
> btw kann man im ah schon einiges machen, seltene Farben, gute Talismane und gute Rüstung (Set-Teile am besten) gehen eigentlich immer gut über die Ladentheke. Alles andere ist es meist nicht wert. Wer dann immer noch zu viel Geld hat: es gibt 6 Mounts pro Rasse (9 oder 10 wenn die Gilde lvl 37 ist) und außerdem noch eine dicke Gildenbank. Wenn die Gilde Burgen beansprucht, dann wird sie sich auch über Spenden freuen.



Das was du schreibst widerlegt ja nicht wirklich meine These. Ich bleib eben dabei, jemand der seit Jahren als Casual ein MMORPG spielt, ist in den seltensten Fällen ein PVP Fan, weil man als Casual bei den meisten MMORPGs im PVP 0 Chance hat, und dann frustriert aufhört. PVE dagegen macht Casuals genauso Spaß wie dem Hardcore-Spieler, auch Crafting ist sehr wichtig für die Casuals. Die Hardcore Spieler wovon auch sicherlich viele LEute PVP Fans sind, bekommen hier aber zu wenig Content, weshalb sie gelangweilt aufhören.

Du sagst, man kann hier viel machen? Also ich hab mit meinem Magus wochenlang Lost Vale gemacht, auch zwischendurch ab und zu noch Enklave / FGH, und nach diesen 3 Wochen PVE und Vewerten konnte ich dann sage und schreibe etwa 15 Minuten craften. Danach war das ganze Material alle und man konnte einfach nichts mehr craften. Das hat mir dann zwar bestimmt 500Gold eingebracht aber wirklich toll war es nicht.

Das ist einfach zu wenig. Ein ordentliches Crafting System wie in Vanguard motiviert über Monate, auch in AION ist es ähnlich.

Man levelt den Beruf hoch durch Aufträge vom NPC, wo man bestimmte Items craften soll, danach gibts eine zufälle Belohnung. Ressourcen fürs Crafting gibts an jeder Ecke, man kann sie also auch "farmen" gehen. Sprich, wenn ich als Casual Lust habe zu Craften, dann gehe ich 1 Stunde Material farmen, und kann dann eine bestimmte Zeit craften. So läuft das in einem guten Crafting System.

All das hat man in Warhammer Online nicht. Hier dagegen kann man als Talismanhersteller nichts machen, wenn man kein PVE macht eh nicht, wenn doch, dann hat man alle 2-3 Wochen mal paar Minuten Craftzeit, bis Materialien wieder alle sind. Außerhalb von PVE Instanzen kriegt man eben keine goldenen Items zum Verwerten...

Casuals die PVP Fans sind sind eine Ausnahme, wieso sollte ein Casual auch Spaß am PVP haben, wenn ihn Leute ohne Probleme umbringen, nur weil er weniger Zeit hat? Ich hab auch einige Bekannte die nicht so viel Zeit zum Zocken haben. Wenn, dann hätten sie Lust auf PVP (also PVE auf keinen Fall). Wenn ich die dann frage, "warum spielt ihr nicht mal mit?" Kommt meist eine Antwort: "Wieso sollte ich PVP in einem MMORPG spielen? Da hab ich doch keine Chance gegen Leute die viel mehr Zeit haben als ich, dann spiel ich lieber Spiele im Multiplayer, wo man keinen Vorteil hat weil man den ganzen Tag zockt."

Die Qualität vom PVE Content nimmt bei einem Casual nicht ab.
Die Qualität des PVP Content sehr wohl wenn man ganze Zeit stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich kann nur von meinem Bekanntenkreis und von den Gilden sprechen in denen ich war, die Vielspieler hatten immer einen viel größeren Anteil an PVP Fans, die Leute die wenig Zeit hatten waren so gut wie nie an PVP interessiert, da man nur weggemetzelt wird, obwohl man genauso gut spielt wie jemand, der einfach nur mehr Zeit hat und besseres Equip hat.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Kenne nun eigentlich mehr als genug Spieler, sowohl Langzeit als auch Kurzzeit Spieler (so wie ich) die ganz gut mit dem Content klar kommen.



Außerdem sagte ich ja, dass Casuals HIER gut klarkommen. Also kann ich dir schon glauben, dass Kurzzeitspieler HIER gut klarkommen. Nur nochmal die Frage, von welchen MMORPGs der letzten Jahre hätte sich eine Zielgruppe "Casuals die PVP Fans sind" bilden sollen? Es gibt zu wenig Leute dieser Art, das ist das Problem. 

GW war das einzige casualfreundliche PVP MMORPG, wobei viele es eben nicht als MMORPG ansehen und man wohl auch nur wenige Ex GW Spieler hier sehen wird, da man dort viel instanzierten taktisch hochwertigen und vor allem gut ausbalancierten PVP hat, und hier eben Open PVP mit Massenschlachten und grottiger Balance.

DAoC hätte ein guter Kundenstamm für Warhammer Online sein können, doch dafür ist die Qualität von Warhammer Online zu niedrig. Dort sind eben auch einige Casuals unterwegs.


----------



## Pymonte (18. Juli 2009)

stimmt schon was du schreibst, aber ich habe nicht geschrieben man kann viel machen.

Man kann genug machen, wenn mans ich für PvP interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hat aber eh jeder andere Präferenzen. Gab da mal ne schöne Spielerstudie. WAR spricht derzeit eben nur die PvPler an. Kaum bis gar nicht die Trader und Crafter und wenig die Socializer, wobei das in WAR sehr zweischneidig ist. Einerseits baut das Spiel sehr auf sozialen Zusammenhalt etc auf, andererseits ist es eben kein "Chatter"-Spiel. Aber naja, WAR hat seine Sparte gefunden und mit der Zeit werden sie da schon nochwas machen. Berufsvorschläge gibts ja mehr als genug, allerdings denke ich, dass die erst mit Pay-Content kommen.
Aufwendiger oder wichtiger sollten die Berufe allerdings auch nicht werden. Mich nervt schon, das ich Talismane brauch für mein Equip um maximale Stats zu haben.


----------



## Adalfried (18. Juli 2009)

Naja das PVE ist ja auch bei WAR garnicht ausgebaut. Meine ist ja ok, soll ja RVR sein. Aber dann sollte im RVR auch bissel mehr Auswahl sein. Ich frag mich eh warum Mythic doch Berufe eingebaut hat. Denn eigentlich sollten sie unwichtig sein, sind es ja aber nicht. Gerade Talismane sind ein wichtiger Bestandteil.
Aber WAR hätte einfach die Berufe weglassen können, es hätte niemanden gestört. Dann lieber mehr Zeit ins RVR. Aber das Problem am RVR ist einfach, dass es recht gleich bleibt und durch die Barrieren auch im Endgame recht einseitig wirkt. Auch find ich nervig das Items so eine wichtige Stellung haben und es eben nicht einfach naja ... Online kommen ist und los legen. Klar kann man sich fix einer Truppe anschließen und ne Burg erobern, aber naja ... ne Burg erobern? Ich hätte ja gern mal den Weißen Turm gesehen, der so 1000 Jahre brauchte bis er fertig war oder mal sowas wie das Greiefntor ... was bei der Begründung der Bürgermiliz sogar 13 Jahre Lang Belagert war und dann ... naja doch nicht gefallen ist. 
Das Problem ist man kämpft bei WAR an keinen so richtig schönen Orten. Zock derzeit mal HDRO, einfach weil mich das mal intressiert hat und muss sagen die Landschaft ist dort unglaublich schön gemacht. Alte Ruinen sind Teilweise richtig riesig etc. Das ganze fehlt bissel bei Warhammer Online. Die Festungen sind nicth wirklich groß und auch Altdorf ist klein. Daher bin ich auch net gern Online gewesen und hab es abgemeldet, einfach weil es nicht so richtig zum Wohlfühlen ist.

Sie müssen an ihrem Spiel noch einiges schrauben, bis es was wird und ich glaube auch das noch mehr Leute gehen werden, wenn nicht bald ihr großer Patch kommt. Meine der hätte schon längst da sein müssen. Das Prob ist auch, dass der PVP Markt eh umkämpft ist und WAR ja nicht wirklich Konkurenzfähig ist. Es ist hat nur noch Spieler, weil es keine alternative gibt. Wenn es diese aber geben wird, kann es fix passieren das WAR stirbt und Mythic dann eh von EA klein gemacht wird und die Mitarbeiter aufgeteilt. Denn es kommen bald etliche gute PVP Titel und wenn man sich mal so umschaut hat Funcom ja auch nicht völlig geschlafen, auch wenn AoC sehr schlecht gestartet war. In AoC steckt auch potenzial. Aoin, Mortal Online etc. sind alles Titel die auf Mythic zu kommen. Mythic wollte eben WOW zu stark konkurenz machen und das war ihr Fehler. Sie hätten einfach nicht WOW sehen dürfen und sich zu stark auf dieses fixieren. Denn andere aktuelle MMOs haben etliche gute Idee. Gerade Guild Wars ist was schnelles PVP angeht und schnell Char zusammenstellen etc., wirklich richtig gut. Man kann sogar ein reines PVP Spiel kaufen, also wo man nur auf der PVP Insel ist. Die Konkurenz schläft nicht und Mythic hat nur noch Leute, weil eben viele kein WOW mehr wollen und andere Games eben ihn nicht wirklich was interessantes bieten. WAR hat ja nicht wirklich was, mit dem es groß Werbung machen könnte oder groß zeigen um Neukunden zu locken. Der große Balanced Patch steht ja vor der Tür und der ist eigentlich der einzige, der da noch paar Leute halten kann.


----------

